# Ariana’s Pride “very easy to care for Ariana and Jeremy” Historical Romance



## Gertie Kindle

For those of you who haven't followed Jeff's "I've Got A Secret" thread, your old pal, Gertie has just launched her very own historical romance. Amazon hasn't got the product description up, yet.

Here is the description and the link. 
_
Ariana's Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy.

Ariana Devoe is the willful and arrogant daughter of Earl William. What happens when she finds that she has lost her home and family? Will she lose her heart, too, as she struggles to reach the elderly Baron to whom her father has promised her? Or will she throw away her chance to avenge her father's death and regain her titles and estates to be with the dashing Jeremy?

Jeremy Gowen has lived most of his life in the Earl's stables, but does not intend to end his days there. Aided by the stablemaster, once a soldier in the King's service, Jeremy secretly learns horsemanship and sword fighting.

After the attack on her father's castle, Jeremy finds Lady Ariana, lost and alone. He promises to take her to the Baron, but as their journey progresses, he is no longer willing to turn the woman he loves over to another man. Jeremy holds the secret which could make Ariana his, but he wants her to love him for his own sake.
_



Thanks again to everyone who bought _Ariana's Pride_.

Feel free to ask me anything or make any comments here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie, I've started reading it.  I'm also listening to Outlander on my iPod while I work out.  I may get confused!

I don't know how you kept it a secret so long!!!!  Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie, I've started reading it. I'm also listening to Outlander on my iPod while I work out. I may get confused!
> 
> I don't know how you kept it a secret so long!!!! Congratulations!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. Everyone has been so supportive. You don't know how many times I gnawed on my knuckles to keep from spilling the beans.

I think I deserve a new hat, don't you?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just corrected the Jamie/Jeremy error   and posted AP on mobipocket for those poor, deprived people who don't own Kindles.


----------



## Susan in VA

And when is this going to be available in DTB?  I've read enough so far to know that my mom would love this book.

Spiffy new hat, by the way!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> And when is this going to be available in DTB? I've read enough so far to know that my mom would love this book.


I'm glad you're enjoying it and are ready to recommend it.

I'm working on the DTB as we speak. I don't know how long it takes, but I'm figuring 2-3 weeks.

Jeff can answer that better than I can. JEFF ... OH, JEFF.



> Spiffy new hat, by the way!


Thanks. I do love my hats.


----------



## Anne

I also have started reading it and I am enjoying it. I am going to bed soon so I can read some more of the book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks, Betsy. Everyone has been so supportive. You don't know how many times I gnawed on my knuckles to keep from spilling the beans.
> 
> I think I deserve a new hat, don't you?


I may need to borrow that one...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'm working on the DTB as we speak. I don't know how long it takes, but I'm figuring 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Jeff can answer that better than I can. JEFF ... OH, JEFF.


If you pay the overnight freight rate for a proof you'll have it in a few days. After you approve the proof (it takes ten seconds on line) you can order copies from CreateSpace immediately. Amazon will take some time to get the listing up.

Note: When you place an order with CreateSpace they hedge and give themselves a *lot* of time in the shipping estimate but they almost always ship the day after you place your order.

Whatever you do, don't choose standard shipping. I placed one order using standard shipping that never arrived.


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie; I am about half-way through your book and am loving it. I can't believe you kept this such a secret from us. I sometimes would like to slap Ariana, but am falling for Jeremy. Although, he also has his moments. Thanks for such a great book.  

Teresa


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> If you pay the overnight freight rate for a proof you'll have it in a few days.


Thanks, Jeff, I'll do that today!


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks, Jeff, I'll do that today!


Sorry, Susan. I wasn't very clear; I was answering Gertie. She has to order a proof and approve it before any of us can buy a copy. I should add that if she has to make any adjustments the process starts over again with ordering a new proof and so on.


----------



## drenee

Gertie, again, CONGRATULATIONS.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Sorry, Susan. I wasn't very clear; I was answering Gertie. She has to order a proof and approve it before any of us can buy a copy. I should add that if she has to make any adjustments the process starts over again with ordering a new proof and so on.


Oh, duh. Of course. I wondered vaguely what on earth you meant by "approving" something but it was pre-morning-tea, so the thought stopped there.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Another Ariana's Pride fan here, sampled it yesterday and love it. Have to finish the 2 I am reading and start it.   Congrats Gertie!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> I also have started reading it and I am enjoying it. I am going to bed soon so I can read some more of the book.


Hope it doesn't keep you awake!! 



tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Gertie; I am about half-way through your book and am loving it. I can't believe you kept this such a secret from us. I sometimes would like to slap Ariana, but am falling for Jeremy. Although, he also has his moments. Thanks for such a great book.
> 
> Teresa


Falling for Jeremy? Then I think I did good.  And yes, go ahead and slap Ariana. Sometimes she needs it. 



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Another Ariana's Pride fan here, sampled it yesterday and love it. Have to finish the 2 I am reading and start it.  Congrats Gertie!!


Thanks. I know you'll get to Ariana soon. She doesn't have a lot of patience, but she'll wait.


----------



## EllenR

Congrats Gertie! This is truly awesome. I've bought the book too!

EllenR


----------



## PraiseGod13

WAHOO, GERTIE!!! I was so excited to find out about your well-kept secret yesterday afternoon. I bought your book immediately and can't wait to get started!! I'm almost done with reading this week's Outlander chapters and then I'm starting Ariana's Pride. You're such a busy person.... but I'm hoping we'll be able to have a book klub in the future!!

KONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the new hat!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

PraiseGod13 said:


> WAHOO, GERTIE!!! I was so excited to find out about your well-kept secret yesterday afternoon. I bought your book immediately and can't wait to get started!! I'm almost done with reading this week's Outlander chapters and then I'm starting Ariana's Pride. You're such a busy person.... but I'm hoping we'll be able to have a book klub in the future!!
> 
> KONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the new hat!!


Thank you. I love the hat, too. I haven't taken it off since yesterday, and I fell asleep wearing it last night. 

Happy reading, everyone.


----------



## marianneg

Congratulations, Gertie!  I've only read a little, but the writing is very good.  It's a bargain at $.99.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marianner said:


> Congratulations, Gertie! I've only read a little, but the writing is very good. It's a bargain at $.99.


Thanks. Happy readers are what it's all about.


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie:
I finished Ariana's Pride last night. I looooooved it! I bet I know who the main characters of the next book will be.  

I went on Amazon this morning and posted a 5 star review. Here it is:

"I love historical fiction, and this book really takes you back to 15th century England. Ariana and Jeremy are real people who are caught between who they are and their stations in life. The book had wonderful twists and turns that kept me reading to see what would happen next. I will definitely be reading this book again and again."


----------



## LauraB

I just bought it, I'll post a review on Amazon after I read it, if you'd like.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Gertie:
> I finished Ariana's Pride last night. I looooooved it! I bet I know who the main characters of the next book will be.
> 
> I went on Amazon this morning and posted a 5 star review. Here it is:
> 
> "I love historical fiction, and this book really takes you back to 15th century England. Ariana and Jeremy are real people who are caught between who they are and their stations in life. The book had wonderful twists and turns that kept me reading to see what would happen next. I will definitely be reading this book again and again."


That is a fantastic review. You understood Ariana and Jeremy perfectly. Thanks so much. I'll have to pop over to Amazon and read it again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Red said:


> I just bought it, I'll post a review on Amazon after I read it, if you'd like.


Thank you for buying Ariana's Pride. All reviews are welcome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff also posted a review.

  
5.0 out of 5 stars Romance meets history, May 7, 2009
By Jeffry S Hepple (Waco, Texas) - See all my reviews
With "Ariana's Pride", Margaret Lake has managed to mix a history lesson with a spoon full of sugar. I hope that we have not heard the last of Ariana, Jeremy, the "War of the Roses" or Margaret Lake. 

As soon as I get the paperback ready for publication, I had better start writing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Gertie:
> I finished Ariana's Pride last night. I looooooved it! I bet I know who the main characters of the next book will be.


Yeah, I don't think I hid that too well. They will be entirely different characters, and the "villain" is not your typical baddie.


----------



## Dori

Ready for Chapter 19 and already dreading for the book to end.


----------



## Anne

How many Chapters are there in the Book?


----------



## Dori

I just watch my location numbers and know how near the end I am getting to.

I'll just bet Gertie can tell us how many chapters.


----------



## drenee

Editorial Reviews
Product Description
Ariana’s Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy. 

Ariana Devoe is the willful and arrogant daughter of Earl William. What happens when she finds that she has lost her home and family? Will she lose her heart, too, as she struggles to reach the elderly Baron to whom her father has promised her? Or will she throw away her chance to avenge her father’s death and regain her titles and estates to be with the dashing Jeremy?

Jeremy Gowen has lived most of his life in the Earl’s stables, but does not intend to end his days there. Aided by the stablemaster, once a soldier in the King’s service, Jeremy secretly learns horsemanship and sword fighting. 

After the attack on her father’s castle, Jeremy finds Lady Ariana, lost and alone. He promises to take her to the Baron, but as their journey progresses, he is no longer willing to turn the woman he loves over to another man. Jeremy holds the secret which could make Ariana his, but he wants her to love him for his own sake.

Gertie's review is up on the Amazon page.  Not sure how long it's been there, but I just noticed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dori said:


> I just watch my location numbers and know how near the end I am getting to.
> 
> I'll just bet Gertie can tell us how many chapters.


Would you believe I had to double check?  There are 23 and a very short epilogue.

I know how you feel, Dori. I was kind of sad when I finished writing about Ariana and Jeremy.

*Anne*, I hope when you finish reading _Ariana's Pride_, you read _To Dance With Kings_. I would really like to know what you think of it. The last few chapters were absolutely gripping. I also read Laker's _The Venetian Mask_, but I didn't think it was as good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Gertie's review is up on the Amazon page. Not sure how long it's been there, but I just noticed it.


I think it just went up today, Deb. Theresa and Jeff posted terrific five star reviews.

You know, it's really nice to write a book, publish it and have it sell (Really very, very nice). But it makes the experience even more exciting to share it and talk about it with the good friends I've made here on KB.


----------



## Anju 

Gertie - it was absolutely wonderful, but I did have to get my fan out - WHEW!  I am not good on reviews, but will work on composing one and definitely post a five star one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gertie - it was absolutely wonderful, but I did have to get my fan out - WHEW! I am not good on reviews, but will work on composing one and definitely post a five star one.


I think I'm going to shed a few more happy tears. Thanks, Dona.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
You know we get to feelin' like family around here.
I was so amazed at how well Jeff helped make the kick-off work.
And I WILLLL read this book. And I will post a review both here and at Amazon.
Gosh, we are all so proud of the authors here at KB.
Just sayin....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I read late last night in order to start Ariana's Pride tonight. I was hooked after the first 4 or 5 pages and can't wait to get home today. I feel such pride in knowing all the authors we have here. The book I finished last night was Charybdis by K A Thompson who is an author here and it was wonderful.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Gertie, I just downloaded your book.  I can hardly wait to start reading.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> You know we get to feelin' like family around here.
> I was so amazed at how well Jeff helped make the kick-off work.
> And I WILLLL read this book. And I will post a review both here and at Amazon.
> Gosh, we are all so proud of the authors here at KB.
> Just sayin....


  Jeff sure did a good job. I hope you like AP.



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I read late last night in order to start Ariana's Pride tonight. I was hooked after the first 4 or 5 pages and can't wait to get home today. I feel such pride in knowing all the authors we have here. The book I finished last night was Charybdis by K A Thompson who is an author here and it was wonderful.


I keep hearing such good things about Thumper's books. So many books, so little time. (sigh). I think I'm just going to have to dl'd Charybdis and that way I'll be sure to read it soon.

Wow, Ariana hooked you in a couple of pages. That little minx. 



B-Kay 1325 said:


> Gertie, I just downloaded your book. I can hardly wait to start reading. Congratulations!!


Thanks and happy reading.


----------



## marianneg

So, when's the book klub going to be?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marianner said:


> So, when's the book klub going to be?


Let's see ... book klub:write the next book; book klub: write the next book

BOOK KLUB WINS!!!

If there's enough interest, I'll talk to Linda and try to schedule it for the summer.


----------



## meljackson

I am trying to finish up the two books I have going before I start this. I may wait for the book klub now, depends on when it is. 

I also loved To Dance With Kings. It was one of the first books I read after getting my kindle. I got the book for like .34 back when they had some great kindle deals. 

Melissa


----------



## bkworm8it

Just downloaded. With a 5 star from Jeff I just couldn't pass it up LOL.

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

meljackson said:


> I am trying to finish up the two books I have going before I start this. I may wait for the book klub now, depends on when it is.


It could be a while. I don't know what Linda has scheduled in Read With the Author.



> I also loved To Dance With Kings. It was one of the first books I read after getting my kindle. I got the book for like .34 back when they had some great kindle deals.
> 
> Melissa


I got it soon after Little Gertie came to live with me, too. A few historical innacuracies, but a wonderful read. I was on the edge of my seat through the last chapters about The Terror and couldn't put the book down.



bkworm8it said:


> Just downloaded. With a 5 star from Jeff I just couldn't pass it up LOL.
> 
> theresam


I was just amazed that Jeff liked it so much. It's so different from what he writes.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I was just amazed that Jeff liked it so much. It's so different from what he writes.


I must admit that after reading the first page about the fabrics and colors in all the ladies' gowns I was beginning to regret offering to help Gertie publish _Ariana's Pride_. Fortunately, I kept reading and found it to be a well crafted story with a solid historical background. I think I finished it in two sittings.


----------



## tlshaw

Jeff said:


> I must admit that after reading the first page about the fabrics and colors in all the ladies' gowns I was beginning to regret offering to help Gertie publish _Ariana's Pride_. Fortunately, I kept reading and found it to be a well crafted story with a solid historical background. I think I finished it in two sittings.


Admit it Jeff. You like being "one of the girls"


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Would you believe I had to double check?  There are 23 and a very short epilogue.
> 
> I know how you feel, Dori. I was kind of sad when I finished writing about Ariana and Jeremy.
> 
> *Anne*, I hope when you finish reading _Ariana's Pride_, you read _To Dance With Kings_. I would really like to know what you think of it. The last few chapters were absolutely gripping. I also read Laker's _The Venetian Mask_, but I didn't think it was as good.


Gertie: I will read To Dance with Kings after I read Arina's Pride. Thanks for letting me know how many chapters.


----------



## Jeff

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Admit it Jeff. You like being "one of the girls"


I think you have me confused with Ed Patterson. I like girls but never wanted to be one.


----------



## Dori




----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I think you have me confused with Ed Patterson. I like girls but never wanted to be one.


Next thing you know, you'll start saying woo-woo.

L


----------



## Dori

Jeff wants to be excused,  he has to go rinse out a few things.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Next thing you know, you'll start saying woo-woo.


Perish the thought. Even Miss Chatty doesn't say woo-woo.


----------



## Jeff

Dori said:


> Jeff wants to be excused, he has to go rinse out a few things.


Now that's just mean.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dori said:


> Jeff wants to be excused, he has to go rinse out a few things.


----------



## Sailor

I knew when I saw this picture it would come in handy one day!

Not telling who it is or he may shoot me!!!

-Sailor

Thank me for taking that off of here...it was pretty hard to take!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DISCLAIMER: The picture Sailor just posted is not the cover of my next book.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hello........
Am I in the right thread?
Little strange here.
Just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Need to cleanse the brain with a hat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll get us back to the topic---Gertie, I am SOOO enjoying Ariana's Pride.  I was waiting for my husband to have an MRI and I was just flying through.  Can't believe how fast I'm going through it.  I stopped reading Angels & Demons to try AP out and couldn't stop!!!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jeff:

Are you talking about me? (Miss Chatty)

Gertie:

I plan to start reading your book this week.

Edward C. Patterson
(Miss Chatty)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll get us back to the topic---Gertie, I am SOOO enjoying Ariana's Pride. I was waiting for my husband to have an MRI and I was just flying through. Can't believe how fast I'm going through it. I stopped reading Angels & Demons to try AP out and couldn't stop!!!
> 
> Betsy


Gosh, I think I'm going to have to read this book myself. 

Hope DH's MRI came out alright. Good you had Ariana and Jeremy to keep you company.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sailor said:


> I knew when I saw this picture it would come in handy one day!
> 
> Not telling who it is or he may shoot me!!!
> 
> -Sailor
> 
> Thank me for taking that off of here...it was pretty hard to take!!!


Thank you, Sailor. That was worse than the tooth fairy picture I posted a few months ago.



edwpat said:


> Gertie:
> 
> I plan to start reading your book this week.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> (Miss Chatty)


Thanks, Ed. I hope you'll enjoy it.

And I don't think of you as Miss Chatty. To me, you will always be Mr. Ed. Have to show respect for a fellow author.


----------



## Jeff

edwpat said:


> Are you talking about me? (Miss Chatty)


Is there another Miss Chatty? I thought you went to see Star Trek.



Spoiler



Crap


. Now Betsy's going to throw a hat at us even though it was Leslie that started it all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Is there another Miss Chatty? I thought you went to see Star Trek.
> 
> Crap. Now Betsy's going to throw a hat at us even though it was Leslie that started it all.


Quick, hide behind these hats so Betsy doesn't see you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie--thanks for asking.  However, don't get me started on my husband. (Too late.) He's had shoulder problems for six years and it took me having knee surgery so he could meet some cute young therapists to get interested in wanting to fix it!      Joke's on him, they gave him the male therapist, LOL! (also cute, BTW).  The  therapist didn't want to do anything until he'd gotten an MRI.

The Dr. think it's a torn rotator cuff; I wanted to have his brain scanned while we were in there.    (Trying to resist saying "Men!" and failing....)

At any rate, I had a good book to spend time with while I waited!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's okay. Jeff knows that I sometimes go by the name Miss Chatty in some of the blogs and discussion forums. Gosh I belong to 36 of them, I need to hide behind a petticoat sometimes. I used to have a blog "Ask Miss Chatty," an advice column for the fashion challenged.

Ed P

PS: I did go to see StarTrek. great film for the SciFier, but generally great film. Theatre packed on a Thursday at 7 pm. Nobody dressed as a Klingon, so it was good that I left my Uhura outfit at home. And as I said in other places on this forum, I'd follow Chis Pine anywhere , even to Romulus.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, I'll say it for you. MEN!!!










Back on-topic. Jeremy is the hero, but I think Daniel is kind of cute.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Is there another Miss Chatty? I thought you went to see Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Crap
> 
> 
> . Now Betsy's going to throw a hat at us even though it was Leslie that started it all.


No, no, no, I throw CARDS not hats...









Betsy


----------



## RJ Keller

Did you say it's available in non-Kindle format for those of us poor Kindle-less souls?


----------



## Jeff

edwpat said:


> Jeff knows that I sometimes go by the name Miss Chatty in some of the blogs and discussion forums.


I also read the _Jade Owl_ where Miss Chatty makes a cameo appearance.

Why are you upset with your husband, Betsy? I don't get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're right, Jeff, what was I thinking?  It was only SIX years, pretty quick for a guy to go to the doctor!



Betsy


----------



## Jeff

rjkeller said:


> Did you say it's available in non-Kindle format for those of us poor Kindle-less souls?


Mobipocket Version

Web Site


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rjkeller said:


> Did you say it's available in non-Kindle format for those of us poor Kindle-less souls?


Yes. It's available on mobipocket.com. You can download the free mobipocket reader so you can read the book. Same price as Kindle. If you've never used this reader, you might want to maximize the screen so you can see two pages at once.

I expect to have the paperback available soon.

You'll find the link on my website jobreepublishing.com

A Kindle in Every Home ... My name is Margaret Lake and I'm running for President.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks! I'm in the process of downloading Mobipocket now, and then I'll download your book.

(And you have my vote.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine, too, Margaret aka Gertie!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

On that positive note, I shall bid you good night.  The grandson has to be at school at 6:30 tomorrow morning for a field trip to Kennedy Space Center.


----------



## bkworm8it

Jeff said:


> I must admit that after reading the first page about the fabrics and colors in all the ladies' gowns I was beginning to regret offering to help Gertie publish _Ariana's Pride_. Fortunately, I kept reading and found it to be a well crafted story with a solid historical background. I think I finished it in two sittings.


That's why I figured it would be safe for me to read. If you can get past the fabrics and colors of the ladies gowns then I could too! After all I made it through all the guys fabrics and colors in Gone for a Soldier. <gggggggg>

Betsy, if the MRI doesn't show anything check his deodorant. My last boyfriend had shoulder issues for several years and when he finally gave in and went to the doctor MRI showed nothing wrong. I don't know why but he changed deodorants and his shoulder stopped hurting and no more problems. He was at the point he couldn't even lift his arm very high. Just some weird allergy I guess.

theresam


----------



## RJ Keller

Just got it, Ms. Lake!  

Here's a question that I hope isn't too far off topic. Do ebooks look the same (or similar) on the Kindle as they do on the Mobipocket Reader?


----------



## Jeff

rjkeller said:


> Just got it, Ms. Lake!
> 
> Here's a question that I hope isn't too far off topic. Do ebooks look the same (or similar) on the Kindle as they do on the Mobipocket Reader?


Gertie has signed off for the night so please allow me to answer: The Mobipocket reader supports varied paragraph justifications and fonts and it can display color images.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks a bunch Jeff.


----------



## MichelleR

I thought I'd said congratulations, but I can't find it. Staring at the screen and thinking really hard or intending to type a message is apparently not enough.

Congratulations!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bkworm8it said:


> Betsy, if the MRI doesn't show anything check his deodorant. My last boyfriend had shoulder issues for several years and when he finally gave in and went to the doctor MRI showed nothing wrong. I don't know why but he changed deodorants and his shoulder stopped hurting and no more problems. He was at the point he couldn't even lift his arm very high. Just some weird allergy I guess.
> 
> theresam


Thanks, we're pretty sure it's the tear, but we'll know more today. That's weird about the deodorant? Did he just happen to change deodorants and it stopped, or did he remember it started after changing deodorants before and changed again?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Is there another Miss Chatty? I thought you went to see Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Crap
> 
> 
> . Now Betsy's going to throw a hat at us even though it was Leslie that started it all.


Ha! Blame me after I've gone to bed!

I am driving to NY today so lots of time in the car for reading this book. Ariana just met Jeremy.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I always knew you were talented, but how can you drive _and_ read? I drive miles and miles every week and haven't figured that one out yet? JW.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> I thought I'd said congratulations, but I can't find it. Staring at the screen and thinking really hard or intending to type a message is apparently not enough.


So that's been the problem with some of my posts not showing up. 



> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Stephen King also reads and drives at the same time. Is it a Maine thing?  

Ed Patterson


----------



## tlshaw

Jeff:
I guess I owe an apology for the girls comment. Sorry, no offense meant. I think is is great that a guy can enjoy a book people think is for women. My favorite movies are James Bond movies because of all the tech toys.


----------



## Jeff

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Jeff:
> I guess I owe an apology for the girls comment. Sorry, no offense meant. I think is is great that a guy can enjoy a book people think is for women. My favorite movies are James Bond movies because of all the tech toys.


No apology necessary, Teresa. I like James Bond movies because of the sexy women and I liked Ariana. Who do you think should play Ariana in the movie?


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie, I always knew you were talented, but how can you drive _and_ read? I drive miles and miles every week and haven't figured that one out yet? JW.
> deb


I guess I should say I am riding in the car to NY while my husband does the driving (or at least some of the driving). LOL

I posted that another time (when we went to Massachusetts a few months ago) and I confused people then. It must be my own quirk of speech. I say I'm driving somewhere, even if I am not going to be doing the driving. "Driving" to me differentiates that I am going to be in the car, vs. taking a bus or train, or flying. I also say, "I'm flying to Chicago" but obviously, I am not piloting the plane! 

Interesting, I never thought of this...

L


----------



## tlshaw

Jeff said:


> No apology necessary, Teresa. I like James Bond movies because of the sexy women and I liked Ariana. Who do you think should play Ariana in the movie?


Hmm. I will have to give that some thought. I wonder if Gertie has a preference? It is, after all, her book.

OT, I hated Quantum of Solace, not only do I not like Daniel Craig as Bond (he should be dark-haired), but there were not toys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> No apology necessary, Teresa. I like James Bond movies because of the sexy women and I liked Ariana. Who do you think should play Ariana in the movie?





tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Hmm. I will have to give that some thought. I wonder if Gertie has a preference? It is, after all, her book.


Since Dori was the first to envision Ariana as a movie, I think I'll make her my agent to negotiate the screen rights. Or at least as the casting director.

Well, if Kate Winslet isn't busy playing Claire in Outlander, she can be Ariana. I'll save Keira Knightly for my next heroine.


----------



## bkworm8it

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, we're pretty sure it's the tear, but we'll know more today. That's weird about the deodorant? Did he just happen to change deodorants and it stopped, or did he remember it started after changing deodorants before and changed again?
> 
> Betsy


I'm not sure why he changed deodorants, could have been he ran out and on a whim decided to try something else, but he had noticed the pain had gone a way. Then went back to his old one because it was his favorite and started having shoulder pain again. Went back to the other and it stopped. There was an ingredient in the old one that he was allergic too and he made sure after that non of his deodorants had that ingredient. I think it was mostly those in spray cans but can't remember for sure haven't seen him in 10 years so can't ask. I just remember he was at the point where the doctor was saying they couldn't see anything on the MRI but should do surgery anyway so that saved him from surgery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Back on topic.  I don't think the Baron used deoderent.


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Back on topic. I don't think the Baron used deoderent.


I am sure that was the least of his shortcomings!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I am sure that was the least of his shortcomings!


Nasty old goat.


----------



## AppleHeart

Saw this and ordered. Congratulations! Already know I'll love it from reading the synopsis. Woohoohoo!!!! Another NTMA. My Kindle TBR is now growing and may soon surpass my paper TBR. Sigh.....

ebc


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AppleHeart said:


> Saw this and ordered. Congratulations! Already know I'll love it from reading the synopsis. Woohoohoo!!!! Another NTMA. My Kindle TBR is now growing and may soon surpass my paper TBR. Sigh.....
> 
> ebc


Thanks, ebc. Enjoy.


----------



## crebel

AppleHeart said:


> Saw this and ordered. Congratulations! Already know I'll love it from reading the synopsis. Woohoohoo!!!! Another NTMA. My Kindle TBR is now growing and may soon surpass my paper TBR. Sigh.....
> 
> ebc


Sorry, NTMA? I don't know that one!


----------



## intinst

New to me author?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> New to me author?


Sounds right. I was wondering, too.


----------



## crebel

^^ Of course, thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NTMA:

Next To My


Spoiler



Arse


?
Never Thanked My Aunt
Not Too Much of Anything?

Sorry, off topic...

Gertie, I'm soooo enjoying AP.

NTMA (Now's the Time to Make Another)

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> NTMA:
> 
> Next To My
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Arse
> 
> 
> ?


Outlander influence? 



> Gertie, I'm soooo enjoying AP.
> 
> NTMA (Now's the Time to Make Another)
> 
> Betsy


Working on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Outlander influence?


Definitely!



> Working on it.


Great!!!

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Nasty old goat.


The Baron is what you get when you cross Lord Lovat and Black Jack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> The Baron is what you get when you cross Lord Lovat and Black Jack


I think I've read Outlander too many times.  Nah, it's not possible to read it too many times.


----------



## Anju 

I did see some similarities, but not enough to make a difference, I think I was looking for them because of your "history" - shoulda checked for HP similarities LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think I deserve a new hat, don't you?


Okay, I only got that far in the thread and had to just stop and say, "_That is a really kool hat!" _


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> I did see some similarities, but not enough to make a difference, I think I was looking for them because of your "history" - shoulda checked for HP similarities LOL LOL LOL


Heavens, I hope I didn't do that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> I did see some similarities, but not enough to make a difference, I think I was looking for them because of your "history" - shoulda checked for HP similarities LOL LOL LOL





Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Heavens, I hope I didn't do that.





Spoiler



What, did you forget the part where Jeremy whipped out his magic wand?





Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What, did you forget the part where Jeremy whipped out his magic wand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Oh, Betsy, you are sooooo bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What?  HP does it all the time.










Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What?  HP does it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Don't give me that innocent look.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Don't give me that innocent look.


What, no hat?










Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What, no hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


What was I thinking ...


----------



## tlshaw

Maybe the problem is we as readers are so hooked on Jamie and Claire that we look for similarities


----------



## Dori

Finished AP  and enjoyed it immensely.  When is the book club?  When is the sequel?  When is the movie?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dori said:


> Finished AP and enjoyed it immensely. When is the book club? When is the sequel? When is the movie?


Dori, I already put you in charge of negotiating the movie deal and acting as casting director.  So, who is gonna be Ariana?

The next book is started and I can't even begin to imagine how long it's going to take me to complete. I can't sit down and do any serious writing until I get AP ready for paperback, which is going very slowly.

Love happy readers.


----------



## Dori

I should make a great casting director.  I have seen at least two movies,  Meet Me In St. Louis and The Ten Commandments.  I think all of the movie stars that I know are either dead or badly wrinkled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> I should make a great casting director. I have seen at least two movies, Meet Me In St. Louis and The Ten Commandments. I think all of the movie stars that I know are either dead or badly wrinkled.


ROTFL, Dori! 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dori said:


> I should make a great casting director. I have seen at least two movies, Meet Me In St. Louis and The Ten Commandments. I think all of the movie stars that I know are either dead or badly wrinkled.


At least you saw two very good movies. I stick to Disney and Harry Potter. Anything else is too risky.


----------



## Toby

I saw the 3rd HP book last weekend..Prisioners of A. I thought of you, Gertie!  

Gertie, I didn't know your name was Margaret!!! What a shock!   You have a wonderful name. 

Congrates, Gertie on your book! I can't believe you kept it a secret from us. I'm going to download it right now, since I know it's going to be a winner. I'm so happy that I asked, because honesty, I missed seeing that thread of "I got a secret".


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> I saw the 3rd HP book last weekend..Prisioners of A. I thought of you, Gertie!


I just started rereading Deathly Hallows.



> Gertie, I didn't know your name was Margaret!!! What a shock!  You have a wonderful name.


I'm still the same ole' Gertie who you knew "back when."



> Congrates, Gertie on your book! I can't believe you kept it a secret from us. I'm going to download it right now, since I know it's going to be a winner. I'm so happy that I asked, because honesty, I missed seeing that thread of "I got a secret".


Yeah, Jeff and I sure had everyone going. It was such fun. Hope you enjoy the book.


----------



## Anne

I just have one problem with the book. I do not want to stop reading it. I am up to chapter seven and I love the book. I have not be able to read as much as I would like because of work and school. I am taking the train to New Jersey today I will have 45 minutes to read. I just hope I do not miss my stop.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> I just have one problem with the book. I do not want to stop reading it. I am up to chapter seven and I love the book. I have not be able to read as much as I would like because of work and school. I am taking the train to New Jersey today I will have 45 minutes to read. I just hope I do not miss my stop.


Oh, don't do that!!! Going to the Shore, I assume? Just wave when you get there and there's a 50-50 chance that the person who waves back will be a relative of mine. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Oh, don't do that!!! Going to the Shore, I assume? Just wave when you get there and there's a 50-50 chance that the person who waves back will be a relative of mine.
> 
> Have a great day.


Not the shore. I am going to Metuchen N. J.. My brothers youngest daughter is receiving her confirmation today.He is having a party. It is raining my brother hoped to have it outside unless it clears up that may not happen. I am leaving her about 12pm to get 1:14 Pm train.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> Not the shore. I am going to Metuchen N. J.. My brothers youngest daughter is receiving her confirmation today.He is having a party. It is raining my brother hoped to have it outside unless it clears up that may not happen. I am leaving her about 12pm to get 1:14 Pm train.


Enjoy the party and congratulations to your niece.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Enjoy the party and congratulations to your niece.


Thank you. I have not seen my brother and his family for a while. It wil be nice to see them.


----------



## geoffthomas

Just a quick update ..... I am still reading.
Stopped reading the Ark to read AP.  Don't feel bad for Boyd, we have a Book Klub already going there and I am already ahead of the assignment. Thanks again for writing the book, Gertie.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> Stopped reading the Ark to read AP.


!! Talk about a paradigm shift. Didn't your brain have to reboot? The two are SOOOO different!

Ann


----------



## intinst

I stopped LotR to read it. And, will give up my KK to the wife to have her read it after I'm finished! (want to buy her her own but she won't allow)


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> I stopped LotR to read it. And, will give up my KK to the wife to have her read it after I'm finished! (want to buy her her own but she won't allow)


After she reads this she will realize what good books and authors we have here and maybe, just maybe you can give her a gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann in Arlington said:


> !! Talk about a paradigm shift. Didn't your brain have to reboot? The two are SOOOO different!
> 
> Ann


Well yeah, there are mental tire marks on my brain from making a 190.
And while there have been some real "action" scenes so far. I still is reading a little like a "girly" book.
Not that that is a bad thing. And it is too early to make that assessment. I have only got Ariana to the village after the action at the home gate. (don't want to give much away).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Just a quick update ..... I am still reading.
> Stopped reading the Ark to read AP. Don't feel bad for Boyd, we have a Book Klub already going there and I am already ahead of the assignment. Thanks again for writing the book, Gertie.


Don't worry, I don't feel bad for Boyd. I feel bad for me. Everyone raves about his books, but I'm too much of a wimp to get in to his thriller genre. Just to give you an idea how bad I am, I had a nightmare about laundry last night that woke me up literally gasping for breath. So, I'm the one that's missing out on some good stuff.



intinst said:


> I stopped LotR to read it. And, will give up my KK to the wife to have her read it after I'm finished! (want to buy her her own but she won't allow)


Stopped reading LotR? You're going to give me a swelled head. 



Anju No. 469 said:


> After she reads this she will realize what good books and authors we have here and maybe, just maybe you can give her a gift that just keeps on giving.


I'll second that.



geoffthomas said:


> Well yeah, there are mental tire marks on my brain from making a 190.
> And while there have been some real "action" scenes so far. I still is reading a little like a "girly" book.
> Not that that is a bad thing. And it is too early to make that assessment. I have only got Ariana to the village after the action at the home gate. (don't want to give much away).


Yes, it is rather girly, and intentionally so. But don't despair, there is more action (in various ways) to come.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gertie, if you want a swelled head, what you do is go to Amazon in a category where you're in the top 10. Then find the book above and below. When it's a famous book, take a screen shot and frame it. My favorite head swell is with The Academician when it aced out by one position War and Peace.   And I love my sreen shots of The Jade Owl in the midst with Naomi Novik and her Temeraire books   (which didn't last very long)  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> After she reads this she will realize what good books and authors we have here and maybe, just maybe you can give her a gift that just keeps on giving.


She knows, I tell her! "We don't need another, I wouldn't use it enough. More important things"
This from a woman who has not gone to bed without reading 10 times in the last twenty years.
I think she is going to be surprised by her anniversary gift this year in July.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> She knows, I tell her! "We don't need another, I wouldn't use it enough. More important things"
> This from a woman who has not gone to bed without reading 10 times in the last twenty years.
> I think she is going to be surprised by her anniversary gift this year in July.


Oh, you sneaky little thing, you.











edwpat said:


> Gertie, if you want a swelled head, what you do is go to Amazon in a category where you're in the top 10. Then find the book above and below. When it's a famous book, take a screen shot and frame it. My favorite head swell is with The Academician when it aced out by one position War and Peace.  And I love my sreen shots of The Jade Owl in the midst with Naomi Novik and her Temeraire books  (which didn't last very long)
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


If and when that day comes, I'll be passed out on the floor. I'm in against such giants as Diana Gabaldon, Jane Austen and William Shakespeare. They are all categorized in historical romance.

But it does sound nice.


----------



## marianneg

intinst said:


> I think she is going to be surprised by her anniversary gift this year in July.


What a nice husband you are!


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> I think she is going to be surprised by her anniversary gift this year in July.


Cool - we won't tell -


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I appreciate that so many of you have dl'd AP and are enjoying the book.  When you finish reading, it would be nice if you would take a few minutes to post a review on Amazon or Mobipocket.  

Thanks for all your support

Gertie


----------



## chynared21

intinst said:


> She knows, I tell her! "We don't need another, I wouldn't use it enough. More important things"
> This from a woman who has not gone to bed without reading 10 times in the last twenty years.
> I think she is going to be surprised by her anniversary gift this year in July.


*Awww...I bet she will just love it!*


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I appreciate that so many of you have dl'd AP and are enjoying the book. When you finish reading, it would be nice if you would take a few minutes to post a review on Amazon or Mobipocket.
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Gertie


I will be happy to post a review on Amazon when I finish the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> I will be happy to post a review on Amazon when I finish the book.


thanks, Anne.

How was the confirmation party? Did the weather treat you right?


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> thanks, Anne.
> 
> How was the confirmation party? Did the weather treat you right?


Gertie: You are welcome. The confirmation party was so nice. No rain we were able to sit out on the deck to eat lunch. I just got home a10:30 pm. I left my brothers house at 8:30 pm. I stoped in Penn station at starbucks to buy a pound of coffee. It is a beautiful night. I enjoyed the walk home from the subway lots of people out walking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> Gertie: You are welcome. The confirmation party was so nice. No rain we were able to sit out on the deck to eat lunch. I just got home a10:30 pm. I left my brothers house at 8:30 pm. I stoped in Penn at starbucks to buy a pound of coffee. It is a beautiful night. I enjoyed the walk home from the subway lots of people out walking.


Sounds like you had a good afternoon and evening.

I'm signing off for the night. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sounds like you had a good afternoon and evening.
> 
> I'm signing off for the night. See y'all tomorrow.


Goodnight I will be up for a little while longer than I am off too bed.


----------



## Jeff

Short hitters.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Short hitters.


Night owl


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Did some invoke the Owl. Hoot! Hoot!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

According to MelissaJ323, y'all were chatting about AP last night, and I wasn't even there.  I'm going to have to get over my "fear of chat."  

Obviously, you were recommending AP, and whoever you are, I thank you.  And thanks, Melissa.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## crebel

Chat was a lot of fun last night, huge crowd (18 at one time was the biggest crowd before I left).  AP was discussed with all saying things like, "I'm reading and xx% through and loving it", "Already finished and it was great (me)" and "next TBR" - no negative comments at all!  Thanks for a great read Gertie!  I've never posted a review to Amazon, but will see if I can get my thoughts down and do so.


----------



## intinst

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> According to MelissaJ323, y'all were chatting about AP last night, and I wasn't even there. I'm going to have to get over my "fear of chat."
> 
> Obviously, you were recommending AP, and whoever you are, I thank you. And thanks, Melissa. Hope you enjoy.


You should have been there, if I can "chat" anyone can. My keyboard skills are practically nonexistent and I still enjoyed it for the several hours I was trying.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> You should have been there, if I can "chat" anyone can. My keyboard skills are practically nonexistent and I still enjoyed it for the several hours I was trying.


And you were so outnumbered - LOL!


----------



## intinst

Well, a couple of other men dropped in for a short while but there I was surrounded in the chat room by 14 women... Yeah, you could say I was outnumbered. But still enjoyed the repartee.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Chat was a lot of fun last night, huge crowd (18 at one time was the biggest crowd before I left). AP was discussed with all saying things like, "I'm reading and xx% through and loving it", "Already finished and it was great (me)" and "next TBR" - no negative comments at all! Thanks for a great read Gertie! I've never posted a review to Amazon, but will see if I can get my thoughts down and do so.


Thanks, Crebel. It's very exciting to know AP is being talked about.



intinst said:


> You should have been there, if I can "chat" anyone can. My keyboard skills are practically nonexistent and I still enjoyed it for the several hours I was trying.


Okay, you've just about shamed me into it (notice there's no commitment). I'll try to join in the next Saturday night chat.

Can somebody give me a quick lesson?


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Can somebody give me a quick lesson?


Log in, type in the box at the bottom and click send. That's about it! You can do other things (change the color of the font, chat with people privately and so on) but the basics are very simple.

I finished AP in the car today and enjoyed it very much. If you like historical romance, this should definitely be on your list. And for 99 cents, it's a bargain, too.

Enjoy!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Log in, type in the box at the bottom and click send. That's about it! You can do other things (change the color of the font, chat with people privately and so on) but the basics are very simple.
> 
> I finished AP in the car today and enjoyed it very much. If you like historical romance, this should definitely be on your list. And for 99 cents, it's a bargain, too.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> L


Thanks on both counts, Leslie. I'll try to join in next week, or maybe I should just watch for somebody chatting and get in some practice when there's only a few people.

Would you consider doing a review?


----------



## drenee

Gertie, why don't you get someone to go into chat with you sometime this week and give it a try before Saturday.  It would give you a chance to try it out while it's quiet in there. 
Just a suggestion. 
deb


----------



## Suzanne

Gertie, I'm reading your book now. Started it today, since I only finished Dragonfly in Amber last night. (Yes, I have been a slacker, but I loved Dragonfly in Amber!)  Your book is truly excellent. I'm absolutely loving it. I'm sorta taking my time with it just to stretch out the enjoyment a bit.  I'll be writing a review on Amazon when I'm done. Congratulations!

P.S. I'm so looking forward to a sequel!! And I hope it's a big, fat, thick book!!!


----------



## 1131

So I come back to KB after a few days or more and find a whole new board and a brand new author.
Had to pick up Ariana's Pride.  I heard the author has good taste in the books she reads so she probably writes a good story too.  
Of course you have caused me some problems.  When I meet my snotty friends at B&N next week, I will now have to remove 4 books from my K before I can let them drool over it.  If I let them see what's on it I will be kicked out of the "I Don't Read Romance Novels" Club.  I would so miss sticking my nose in the air and stating, "romance books, I don't go down that isle"
I look forward to reading your book.  I have a few in front of it, but it is on my short list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Gertie, why don't you get someone to go into chat with you sometime this week and give it a try before Saturday. It would give you a chance to try it out while it's quiet in there.
> Just a suggestion.
> deb


Good idea. Just have to find a few minutes to do it. 



Suzanne said:


> Gertie, I'm reading your book now. Started it today, since I only finished Dragonfly in Amber last night. (Yes, I have been a slacker, but I loved Dragonfly in Amber!) Your book is truly excellent. I'm absolutely loving it. I'm sorta taking my time with it just to stretch out the enjoyment a bit. I'll be writing a review on Amazon when I'm done. Congratulations!


Thank you. I'm really glad you are enjoying AP. I had such a good time writing it.



> P.S. I'm so looking forward to a sequel!! And I hope it's a big, fat, thick book!!!


Can't guarantee how fat it will be, but I'm working on #2.



imallbs said:


> So I come back to KB after a few days or more and find a whole new board and a brand new author.
> Had to pick up Ariana's Pride. I heard the author has good taste in the books she reads so she probably writes a good story too.


Did you notice how much the name Jeremy sounds like Jamie? Obsess much, Gertie? 



> Of course you have caused me some problems. When I meet my snotty friends at B&N next week, I will now have to remove 4 books from my K before I can let them drool over it. If I let them see what's on it I will be kicked out of the "I Don't Read Romance Novels" Club. I would so miss sticking my nose in the air and stating, "romance books, I don't go down that isle"


Romance novels are definitely a guilty pleasure. How much fun they are is our little secret.



> I look forward to reading your book. I have a few in front of it, but it is on my short list.


Ariana will still be there when you are ready.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Would you consider doing a review?


I did. It should be posted shortly...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I did. It should be posted shortly...
> 
> L


Thank you, Leslie. I just read it. Great review.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie, did you know that by tagging Ariana's Pride, it appeared in Kindle News and Twitter?

Thanks for doing that.  

Gertie


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Leslie, did you know that by tagging Ariana's Pride, it appeared in Kindle News and Twitter?
> 
> Thanks for doing that.
> 
> Gertie


Well no, I didn't! Wow....

Kindle news...where is that? I haven't even figured out Twitter. LOL

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie, Twitter is cool and efficient, especially for making announcements to thousands of people who choose to "follow" you. I don;t have thousands, but it's getting near the hundred mark. Kindle News is a mystery to me also?? Gertie? And I didn't realize an Amazon tag would make it to Twitter. I know it makes it to Google Search, but so will this post.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Well no, I didn't! Wow....
> 
> Kindle news...where is that? I haven't even figured out Twitter. LOL
> 
> L





edwpat said:


> Leslie, Twitter is cool and efficient, especially for making announcements to thousands of people who choose to "follow" you. I don;t have thousands, but it's getting near the hundred mark. Kindle News is a mystery to me also?? Gertie? And I didn't realize an Amazon tag would make it to Twitter. I know it makes it to Google Search, but so will this post.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I have absolutely no idea what it all means, but, on an impulse, I did a search on Ariana's Pride. First, it listed this thread. Then came this notice

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/news/2009/05/11/25-products-tagged-by-4-customers

Then this twitter notice

http://twitter.com/kindlenews/status/1763406564

Clicking on the url in twitter brings up AP's Amazon page.

Pretty cool.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Just finished AP and loved it, Gertie! Thanks for sharing such an entertaining and romantic story. I'm so jealous of people that have a gift for writing!

Nemo


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished Ariana's Pride!!! I loved it and am so sorry that it has come to an end.  Gertie, please let us know when your next book comes out. I hope it comes out in paperback, I would love to have non kindle friends read it. Great job!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mnemosyne said:


> Just finished AP and loved it, Gertie! Thanks for sharing such an entertaining and romantic story. I'm so jealous of people that have a gift for writing!
> 
> Nemo





melissaj323 said:


> Just finished Ariana's Pride!!! I loved it and am so sorry that it has come to an end. Gertie, please let us know when your next book comes out. I hope it comes out in paperback, I would love to have non kindle friends read it. Great job!!


I just love happy readers!! I'd would appreciate it if you both would post a review on Amazon. It would help a lot. Thanks.

AP will be published in paperback. I'll let you know as soon as it's available.

Working on the next book as fast as I can.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the latest review on Amazon from Betsy.

*This is a great entry into the historical romantic fiction genre. I am reluctant to give a debut novel five stars, but this is a strong four star choice. Great characters, the plot moves along nicely. I cared about the characters and would love to know more about their adventures!*

Thank you, Betsy. 

You never know. Ariana and Jeremy may decide to show up again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie!!!

I was happy to review your book, and very relieved that I could honestly give it a good review. Thanks to you for a good book!

You may not be aware that, with the exception of any of my reviews , we ask that authors not re-post Amazon reviews, good or bad , on KindleBoards.

You can read the whole current forum decorum, including the author section, at
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75

Betsy








_forgot my hat!_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie!!!
> 
> I was happy to review your book, and very relieved that I could honestly give it a good review. Thanks to you for a good book!
> 
> You may not be aware that, with the exception of any of my reviews , we ask that authors not re-post Amazon reviews, good or bad , on KindleBoards.
> 
> You can read the whole current forum decorum, including the author section, at
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy, I wasn't aware of that rule. I thought it only applied before we had the Book Bazaar to keep us from bumping up our threads.

Any reviews I get in the future will get a PM thank you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I can publicly say that I left a positive review on Amazon.
And putting one up on GoodReads too.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Any reviews I get in the future will get a PM thank you.


You can mention the review here, and thank the person. We just didn't want people recopying all their Amazon reviews over here.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If a reader wants to post a review of a book, there's nothing wrong with that! 

Just sayin'

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . just to be sure I understand:  There's no problem with a member posting their impressions here of a book they read by one of our member authors.  But member-authors are asked not to re-print reviews posted on other sites.  Yes?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, our members post reviews of books all over the place (well in the Book Corner and here), and they've been posting in these threads all along indicating when they liked the books, so I don't see any need to change that....

Here's what forum decorum says (pertinent part only):



> - We have a Link Maker (see the top of the screen). Authors are strongly encouraged to use the link maker to include a link with a cover of their book, which takes interested folks directly to Amazon where people can read reviews, sample the book and buy it if they want.
> - Do not "bump" your thread with the word "bump" or through similar tactics. You are welcome to keep your thread "lively" by posting information about your book (reviews, author interviews, etc.) and of course, you can always reply to comments from others in the thread.
> - Do not re-post Amazon reviews here. If you do have reviews of your book at other sites, you may include a link (don't repost the whole review) to that site.


My personal feeling is that it is more useful to our members to point them to Amazon where they can see the aggregate of the reviews. On the other hand, if a major publication or media source gives your book a good review, by all means post a link to the review here!

Betsy


----------



## Dori

It seems to me anyone can review a book here.  It is not appropriate for anyone to print a review of a book from some other source.


----------



## Leslie

As one of the mods who helped to come up with this guideline, let me shed some light on some of our thinking. We know that everyone here goes to Amazon, spends time at Amazon, and reads reviews there. So, for authors to re-post Amazon reviews here was...irritating to some people. That's why we asked that authors refrain from doing so. But certainly, it is fine to say, "I just got a great 5 star review from ___! Check it out!"

Books may be reviewed at other sites that members here aren't familiar with. Again, it is fine to post a link and direct people to the site. Re-posting the review here would deprive the other site of the traffic--and just like Kindleboards wants traffic, other sites do too. That's why we didn't want reposting, but links and announcements are fine.

Any member here (and that includes _all_ members) is always welcome, and in fact, encouraged, to post comments, discussions, insights or whatever on Kindle books they have read, whether written by our own member authors or authors not personally known to us.

They gray area: if someone has written a review somewhere else, can they repost it here (since they are not the book author)? I suppose they could. For me personally (I write reviews for other sites), what I have done is just post a link. My comments above have guided my decision making.

Sorry for slightly hijacking your thread, Gertie. To get it back on track, I read Ariana's Pride and enjoyed it very much. I posted a review at Amazon. Check it out!

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Chiming in. Before I realized that there was a rule, back in march, I was reposting my reviews from Amazon. However, I have refrained from doing that since. I DO repost reviews that are not on Amazon. With nearly 100 reviews, I could publish them as a separate book  . Betsy will attest, when I've bumped up my threads legally that had the reviews from Amazon reposted, I have gone through and deleted those posts. I still repost article that I have written on my books at various blog sites as they can help a reader better understand the work. Now, back to our topic . . . Gertie.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## chynared21

edwpat said:


> Chiming in. Before I realized that there was a rule, back in march, I was reposting my reviews from Amazon. However, I have refrained from doing that since. I DO repost reviews that are not on Amazon. With nearly 100 reviews, I could publish them as a separate book . Betsy will attest, when I've bumped up my threads legally that had the reviews from Amazon reposted, I have gone through and deleted those posts. I still repost article that I have written on my books at various blog sites as they can help a reader better understand the work. Now, back to our topic . . . Gertie.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


*A bit of hijacking here so my apologies 

I'll admit that I was one of the frustrated ones who just passed by your posts and threads. I had sampled and enjoyed The Jade Owl which I did purchase but still haven't gotten past the sample point...other books came ahead of yours. I love long stories and was happy to find that there were more in the series but because of the constant posting of your reviews or bumps of your threads, I had seriously considered leaving it at the first book as my only purchase of yours. I can understand an author's POV of having to promote but there is/was a such thing as overkill which would certainly sour this reader's purchases of further reading.

I am happy to say that I am enjoying your participation in threads other than your own and you're a pretty funny dude. So thanks for cutting way back on the self promo 

Back to our regularly scheduled programming ;-p BTW Gertie, looking forward to diving into your book...unfortunately it's going to have to wait until I get off of this Twilight bandwagon...I'm on the final book 
*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Gertie for letting us Hijack for the moment and thanks Chynared for understanding.

Ed P
Miss Chatty
sometimes known as Blanche the Fair)


----------



## Cowgirl

Gertie...finished Adriana's Pride yesterday and loved it.  I could visualize everything you were writing ...and that is not always easy to do.  You have a real gift and look forward to your next book.


----------



## Dori

Cowgirl this is the way this book struck me.  I kept seeing it in my head.  The descriptions were so vivid.  Great Book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If a reader wants to post a review of a book, there's nothing wrong with that!
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the lovely hat, Betsy.



geoffthomas said:


> Well I can publicly say that I left a positive review on Amazon.
> And putting one up on GoodReads too.
> Just sayin.....


Just sayin ... thanks Geoff. You've been a great fan. 


Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . just to be sure I understand: There's no problem with a member posting their impressions here of a book they read by one of our member authors. But member-authors are asked not to re-print reviews posted on other sites. Yes?


That seems to clarify it for me. We can still post a link to an outside review or mention that someone has posted a review on Amazon.

No need to apologize for the hijacks. These things need to be made clear for everyone concerned. I appreciate the time taken to explain it all, including the thinking behind the decisions.



Cowgirl said:


> Gertie...finished Adriana's Pride yesterday and loved it. I could visualize everything you were writing ...and that is not always easy to do. You have a real gift and look forward to your next book.





Dori said:


> Cowgirl this is the way this book struck me. I kept seeing it in my head. The descriptions were so vivid. Great Book!


You know, with all the wonderful things y'all have said about AP, I'm still floating on a cloud somewhere. I can hardly believe it's all real.

I can hardly wait to get back to the next book.

And for Leslie ... Here's Kyle


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Nevermind for Leslie, girl. That one's for me.

Hot-sizzle.

Ed P


----------



## Gertie Kindle

edwpat said:


> Nevermind for Leslie, girl. That one's for me.
> 
> Hot-sizzle.
> 
> Ed P


Do we need to send you to Hibbing to cool off?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

What? You want Hibbing to have a meltdown?

Ed P


----------



## Gertie Kindle

edwpat said:


> What? You want Hibbing to have a meltdown?
> 
> Ed P


Betsy would never forgive us.


----------



## Kathy

Started reading Ariana's Pride tonight and I'm really enjoying it. I have a long day traveling from San Jose back home to Fort Lauderdale and I'm looking forward to finishing it on my way home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kathy said:


> Started reading Ariana's Pride tonight and I'm really enjoying it. I have a long day traveling from San Jose back home to Fort Lauderdale and I'm looking forward to finishing it on my way home.


Hope Ariana makes your trip go faster. Say Hi to FTL for me. I lived there for more than 10 years.


----------



## Kathy

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hope Ariana makes your trip go faster. Say Hi to FTL for me. I lived there for more than 10 years.


I live in Lighthouse Point, just North of FTL and love it there. I'll definitely enjoy my trip more with something good to read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kathy said:


> I live in Lighthouse Point, just North of FTL and love it there. I'll definitely enjoy my trip more with something good to read.


Lighthouse Point is really nice. I lived off Commercial between I-95 and the Turnpike and worked in downtown FTL.


----------



## Kathy

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Lighthouse Point is really nice. I lived off Commercial between I-95 and the Turnpike and worked in downtown FTL.


It is a very quiet little city. We live in a Condo on the Intracoastal Canal and love it.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> And for Leslie ... Here's Kyle


Actually, that's Ellery Cantrell, main character in a whole series of books my friend Louise has written, that we haven't managed to get into print yet. We're working on it, though.

This is how I picture Kyle:










L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

edwpat said:


> What? You want Hibbing to have a meltdown?
> 
> Ed P


Have any of you people BEEN to Northern Minn? Not going to happen, LOL! They have snow taller than Ed!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Actually, that's Ellery Cantrell, main character in a whole series of books my friend Louise has written, that we haven't managed to get into print yet. We're working on it, though.
> 
> This is how I picture Kyle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


Not bad ... not bad at all.


----------



## Leslie

edwpat said:


> Nevermind for Leslie, girl. That one's for me.
> 
> Hot-sizzle.
> 
> Ed P


We be sharing.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have any of you people BEEN to Northern Minn? Not going to happen, LOL! They have snow taller than Ed!
> 
> Betsy


Betshy:

Taller, but not wider. And in my day, I was hot enough to melt Nome, Alaska . . . but now I would actually lower the temperature in Key West 

Edward C. Whatever


----------



## Anne

Oh No I am almost finished. I just have a couple of chapters left. I am going to miss reading this book. It is such a good book. I will miss Ariana and Jeremy. Now I need to think of a great review to write.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> Oh No I am almost finished. I just have a couple of chapters left. I am going to miss reading this book. It is such a good book. I will miss Ariana and Jeremy. Now I need to think of a great review to write.


Ariana and Jeremy just may show up again, you never know. I'll really appreciate your review.


----------



## sharyn

Hey Gertie!  I still want to get together for lunch!  Let's compare schedules and pick a good time.  

Sharyn


----------



## drenee

I believe I'm on chapter 3 or 4.  I'm forcing myself to clean today.  But as a reward I get to stop after every chore and read a few pages.  
deb


----------



## Andra

I started reading after work yesterday and ended up reading when I should have been sleeping!  But I finished it.  You did good, Gertie.  It was very easy to keep the pictures in my head moving along.  Thanks for a great read.


----------



## drenee

One word: KYLE!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sharyn said:


> Hey Gertie! I still want to get together for lunch! Let's compare schedules and pick a good time.
> 
> Sharyn


I haven't forgotten you. Yes, I still want to get together. I'm good all this coming week. I'll PM you in a couple of minutes.



drenee said:


> I believe I'm on chapter 3 or 4. I'm forcing myself to clean today. But as a reward I get to stop after every chore and read a few pages.
> deb


It's okay not to do housework while reading AP. I didn't do any while writing it. 



Andra said:


> I started reading after work yesterday and ended up reading when I should have been sleeping! But I finished it. You did good, Gertie. It was very easy to keep the pictures in my head moving along. Thanks for a great read.


Goodness, you read AP very fast. I'm glad you enjoyed it. A review on Amazon or any forum would really be appreciated.



drenee said:


> One word: KYLE!


Oh, yeah. Jeremy was cute, but I have dreams about Kyle.


----------



## Anne

I finished Ariana's Pride tonight. I love it .I just posted a review on Amazon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> I finished Ariana's Pride tonight. I love it .I just posted a review on Amazon.


Great review, Anne. Thank you so much.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Great review, Anne. Thank you so much.


Gertie I am glad you like it. I loved the book. I wanted to do a nice review. I cannot wait for your next book.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Gertie, 
We need more to read from you.
Clearly there are more stories just from this group.
Think of the back stories (note I used the plural) that are possible with the Romany alone.
He he he.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah Gertie,
> We need more to read from you.
> Clearly there are more stories just from this group.
> Think of the back stories (note I used the plural) that are possible with the Romany alone.
> He he he.
> 
> Just sayin.......


I think Davi might have something to say in the future. 



Anne said:


> Gertie I am glad you like it. I loved the book. I wanted to do a nice review. I cannot wait for your next book.


It's coming along.


----------



## RJ Keller

I finished the book on Friday morning. Just want to add yet another "whoo-hoo, I loved it!" comment. Very well done. 

(A real Amazon review will follow sometime this week.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rjkeller said:


> I finished the book on Friday morning. Just want to add yet another "whoo-hoo, I loved it!" comment. Very well done.
> 
> (A real Amazon review will follow sometime this week.)


Thanks, RJ. I'll be watching for it.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think Davi might have something to say in the future.
> 
> It's coming along.


That is Great  I will look forward to reading it when you finish it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> That is Great  I will look forward to reading it when you finish it.


No promises as to when, but I keep working on it. I'm just a slave to my fans.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> No promises as to when, but I keep working on it. I'm just a slave to my fans.


Thank you Thank you. I can't wait. I will look forward to your next book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> Thank you Thank you. I can't wait. I will look forward to your next book.


While you're waiting, you can read your Avatar book. I'm definitely going to give that a reread sometime. Maybe put it on my summer list.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Nicely done, Gertie!  Thank you for a fun read.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:



> While you're waiting, you can read your Avatar book. I'm definitely going to give that a reread sometime. Maybe put it on my summer list.


I am going to read my avatar book. I reading Angels and Demons first. I want to go and see the move. I may go see it this weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Nicely done, Gertie! Thank you for a fun read.


Glad you enjoyed it. I had fun writing it.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> While you're waiting, you can read your Avatar book. I'm definitely going to give that a reread sometime. Maybe put it on my summer list.


I can not wait to read it. I should be finished with Angels and Demons soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm happy that so many of you were able to purchase _Ariana's Pride_ at 99 cents. Now the time is coming for me to raise the price.

You can still dnl'd AP at 99 cents until June 1. So, hurry, hurry, hurry. Don't get left behind.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'm happy that so many of you were able to purchase _Ariana's Pride_ at 99 cents. Now the time is coming for me to raise the price.
> 
> You can still dnl'd AP at 99 cents until June 1. So, hurry, hurry, hurry. Don't get left behind.


Hurry Hurry It a Great Book do not miss out on a Great Price


----------



## CegAbq

I've gotten mine at 99 cents; however, at any price it would be a great buy.
And I hope Gertie becomes FAMOUS and WEALTHY! from the sales.


----------



## Cindergayle

I got my copy for 99cents. Haven't gotten to read it yet, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I've gotten mine at 99 cents; however, at any price it would be a great buy.
> And I hope Gertie becomes FAMOUS and WEALTHY! from the sales.


I don't want to get wealthy on my KB friends, but I'll take FAMOUS any day.



Cindergayle said:


> I got my copy for 99cents. Haven't gotten to read it yet, but I am looking forward to it.


When you do, let us know how you like it.

Gentle reminder ... reviews help me become famous. I appreciate all of those who have posted at Amazon, but FAMOUS requires 11 reviews.


----------



## Cowgirl

CegAbq said:


> I've gotten mine at 99 cents; however, at any price it would be a great buy.
> And I hope Gertie becomes FAMOUS and WEALTHY! from the sales.


and then we'll say we knew her when..............


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cowgirl said:


> and then we'll say we knew her when..............


I'll never forget all the little people  Nah, not my style. When I go on Oprah, you guys will all be invited to the show.


----------



## Anju 

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'll never forget all the little people  Nah, not my style. When I go on Oprah, you guys will all be invited to the show.


Do we have to wear our blue skin?

OOPS, that's another book


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> Do we have to wear our blue skin?
> 
> OOPS, that's another book


Headdresses are optional.


----------



## Suzanne

I finished the book, Gertie, and absolutely loved it!!! May I say I knew you when? 

A link to my review:

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Suzanne said:


> I finished the book, Gertie, and absolutely loved it!!! May I say I knew you when?
> 
> A link to my review:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


Great review. Thank you so much.

You may certainly say you knew me when. I just hope you get the opportunity.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Great review. Thank you so much.
> 
> You may certainly say you knew me when. I just hope you get the opportunity.


I feel like I will be able to say that about ALL of you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I feel like I will be able to say that about ALL of you!


We do have some fantastic authors on KB. There are genres that I didn't read before, but I do now because of these boards. Not only read, but thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> We do have some fantastic authors on KB. There are genres that I didn't read before, but I do now because of these boards. Not only read, but thoroughly enjoyed.


That is how a lot of us also feel, Gertie.
And the fantastic authors includes you.
And Jeff, And Mike, And Boyd And And And ....well there are a lot of you.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> That is how a lot of us also feel, Gertie.
> And the fantastic authors includes you.
> And Jeff, And Mike, And Boyd And And And ....well there are a lot of you.
> Just sayin.....


Awwww.


----------



## Cowgirl

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> We do have some fantastic authors on KB. There are genres that I didn't read before, but I do now because of these boards. Not only read, but thoroughly enjoyed.


I agree 100%!


----------



## 1131

I finished Ariana's Pride. What a fun read. I look forward to more books (of the historical fiction type since I don't read romance). I can see so many more adventures for these two.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> I finished Ariana's Pride. What a fun read. I look forward to more books (of the historical fiction type since I don't read romance). I can see so many more adventures for these two.


I'm glad you had fun reading AP. I'm working on the next book and I will tell you that Ariana and Jeremy have just reappeared.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just to let you know that _Ariana's Pride_ is now available in paperback.

For your poor, deprived Kindle-less friends, here's the link.

Ariana's Pride

_<edited to use KindleBoards link because Harvey definitely gets affiliate money for non-Kindle books! -- Ann>_


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gertie:

That's absolutely wonderful. I know the feel of a newly published book between my thumbs with an ISBN barcode on the back. It's a wonderful feeling and congratulations. And BTW, I bought Ariana's Pride, because I have a shelf of DTB dedicated to the worthy. It's on my Kindle also.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

edwpat said:


> Gertie:
> 
> That's absolutely wonderful. I know the feel of a newly published book between my thumbs with an ISBN barcode on the back. It's a wonderful feeling and congratulations. And BTW, I bought Ariana's Pride, because I have a shelf of DTB dedicated to the worthy. It's on my Kindle also.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, Ed. I didn't know you had bought the e-book.

I'm still waiting for my final copy to arrive, but I've got the latest proof copy on a bookstand right in front of me. Nothing like a little ego, right? But I'll just call it inspiration. Sounds better.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Talk about ego, I use Lulu's online book formatter to create my .pdf's from CreateSpace (It's cool and takes care of that dangerous font include issue). I do not use Lulu for publishing however. Still, I maintain each of my books there in a project and the one EGO thing I do, is convert the pdf project to HARDCOVER with dust jacket, and then order 2 copies - one for my VANITY shelf and the other for my editor, Peg. Occasionally a fan of The Jade Owl series wants a hardcover copy and I'll order one and sell it at cost. They are way too expensive to offer to the public.


Spoiler



Funny how it runs the spectrum - My longest book, The Dragon's Pool goes on the Kindle for $ 3.19, in paper for $ 17.45, but in hardcover through private press at Lulu for $38.00 buckaroos. Outrageous.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

edwpat said:


> Talk about ego, I use Lulu's online book formatter to create my .pdf's from CreateSpace (It's cool and takes care of that dangerous font include issue). I do not use Lulu for publishing however. Still, I maintain each of my books there in a project and the one EGO thing I do, is convert the pdf project to HARDCOVER with dust jacket, and then order 2 copies - one for my VANITY shelf and the other for my editor, Peg. Occasionally a fan of The Jade Owl series wants a hardcover copy and I'll order one and sell it at cost. They are way too expensive to offer to the public.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how it runs the spectrum - My longest book, The Dragon's Pool goes on the Kindle for $ 3.19, in paper for $ 17.45, but in hardcover through private press at Lulu for $38.00 buckaroos. Outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


That's definitely cool. I get my two favorite authors/series in hardback (as well as Kindle), so why shouldn't authors include their own titles in that august company?


----------



## drenee

Finished up Ariana's Pride a couple of evenings ago.  I really enjoyed it.  Every time I quit reading I was wondering what was happening to our little couple next.  
Thank you for a great read.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Finished up Ariana's Pride a couple of evenings ago. I really enjoyed it. Every time I quit reading I was wondering what was happening to our little couple next.
> Thank you for a great read.
> deb


Thanks, Deb. Glad you enjoyed it. A&J did have a few adventures along the way.


----------



## Neekeebee

Gertie, what a great job! I read _Ariana's Pride_ last week while I was home with a cold and it made me forget about being ill! Adventure, romance, history, plot twists, suspense, character development....I'm so glad to hear that we will be reading more about Ariana and Jeremy in the future!

N


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gertie:

I just got Ariana in the mail today (well it may have come yesterday, 'cause I've been in VA). I love the cover and I am also happy that you opted for ragged right formatting. It's so uch better on the eyes, and justified text is something that TradiPubs hang on to for no reason whatsoever. It has gone on my shelf. I will read it on the Kindle.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neekeebee said:


> Gertie, what a great job! I read _Ariana's Pride_ last week while I was home with a cold and it made me forget about being ill! Adventure, romance, history, plot twists, suspense, character development....I'm so glad to hear that we will be reading more about Ariana and Jeremy in the future!
> 
> N


And the gypsies! I couldn't leave them out.  I've been getting such great feedback from everyone on AP. It makes me feel good that I've given y'all so much enjoyment.



edwpat said:


> Gertie:
> 
> I just got Ariana in the mail today (well it may have come yesterday, 'cause I've been in VA). I love the cover and I am also happy that you opted for ragged right formatting. It's so uch better on the eyes, and justified text is something that TradiPubs hang on to for no reason whatsoever. It has gone on my shelf. I will read it on the Kindle.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I love that cover, too. I have to look at it every day. I may even frame it.  Am I crazy or what.

If you have the luxury of manual kerning, full justify is okay, but I agree with you. Left justify is easier on the eyes and looks more natural. Full justify is for business docs only, as far as I'm concerned.

Of course, you'll read AP on the K. You wouldn't want to crease that beautiful spine, would you.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> And the gypsies! I couldn't leave them out.


Gertie, I have to say the the gypsies were among my favorites in the book. I hope they will be a part of the further adventures of Ariana and Jeremy.

For me, one of the signs of a good book is that you think about it after you are done reading it. I finished several days ago and it keeps popping back into my head...in a good way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I agree. . . .I'd like to see a story much more focused on them. . .  . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . . .I'd like to see a story much more focused on them. . . . .


Could be ... 

The gypsies weren't even in the first draft, and they turned out to be my favorite part of the book; and most everybody else's, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

they'd be a perfect foil for a murder/theft type mystery thing happening.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> they'd be a perfect foil for a murder/theft type mystery thing happening.


Well, Ariana did think they stole one of Daniel's sheep. 

Okay, Ann, I can see I'm going to have to start plotting out a murder mystery just for you.  I think I'll use a pen name though so people don't get my murder mysteries confused with my historical romances. How does J.D. Robb sound to you? Good pen name?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> If you have the luxury of manual kerning, full justify is okay, but I agree with you. Left justify is easier on the eyes and looks more natural. Full justify is for business docs only, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Of course, you'll read AP on the K. You wouldn't want to crease that beautiful spine, would you.


Justification goes back to when they cold-set type by hand. It was a cost-savings, but since the days of offset printing there has been no reason to have justified text (I wish Kindle would learn that now that they did away with the non-justify option). Typesetting and letter forms have always been a hobby of mine (Calligraphy too), and I enjoy kerning and I have the best typesetting programs on the market. But there's no need for them. The eye can only read a particular measure length before losing track. The return to the next line is a chore and distracts the reader as much as a typo or a misspelled word. I figure that I want to engage the reader 100%, so why throw outdated typesetting rules into the flow. I wish the tradipubs would learn that lesson. All my books are ragged right, and their legibility increases 10% supporting the reason I write - the reader.

Be proud of your covers. I design all mine (well, almost all . . . and can't wait to launch the next 2 books as I've designed the covers already).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

edwpat said:


> Be proud of your covers. I design all mine (well, almost all . . . and can't wait to launch the next 2 books as I've designed the covers already).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I had a big hand in designing the cover. I kept saying, "Thanks, Jeff, that looks great." 

My original efforts were pathetic compared to the final product. But at least have a theme to follow for the next one.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Well, Ariana did think they stole one of Daniel's sheep.
> 
> Okay, Ann, I can see I'm going to have to start plotting out a murder mystery just for you.  I think I'll use a pen name though so people don't get my murder mysteries confused with my historical romances. How does J.D. Robb sound to you? Good pen name?


Hmm, a murder mystery staring the Gypsies . That would be a good book. So J. D. when does it come out? How much will it cost? Will it be available on Kindle?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We all have to thank Jeff for stuff. He's just volunteer to get the visual recording of my Virginia book reading on the Kindle DX into some on-line form. Of course, I don't have the CD yet, but Jeff came to my rescue in an issue with Turning Idolater, which saved the day. That's the one thing with the Indie author community. I'd say that I have made at least 125 wonderful supportive new friends and colleagues, and we're all willing to support and mentor each other to ever improve the experience of readers. Rich, monetarily, we'll never become, but rich in heart and rich in friendships and richer by far with reader's imaginations and feedback - that's the name of it. AND the artistic portion of creating pleasing covers. That's organic to the effort. Every comma in place. Every character alive and living in another person's mind and lingering long after the Kindle switch is flipped off. That's what it's all about.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Hmm, a murder mystery staring the Gypsies . That would be a good book. So J. D. when does it come out? How much will it cost? Will it be available on Kindle?


Davi DaVinci trains horses by day and solves murders by night as he travels England from north to south, when all he wants is to find true love. But the handsome and dashing gypsy finds that all too often, women only want him for his body, not his mind.

Look for the first in the series in the Kindle Store on June 10, 2025 at the bargain price of 99 cents.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> How does J.D. Robb sound to you? Good pen name?


I think it is taken and there could be copyright/trademark issues. . . . . . . . . oh, but you're talking gypsies, who don't care about that so much. . . .carry on then.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah we got a lot to thank Jeff for:
    Encouraging other writers, especially new ones.
    Providing technical assistance to others, including other writers.
    Being a good cyber citizen.
    Writing great books!
    Participating in fun posts on many threads here.
    Oh and did I mention the books.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yay, Jeff


----------



## Jeff

Ah shucks.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff said:


> Ah shucks.


I think you need to find him a good hat, Gertie...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

id you say a hat. We should ask Betsy, our resident hat specialist.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> I think you need to find him a good hat, Gertie...





edwpat said:


> id you say a hat. We should ask Betsy, our resident hat specialist.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed has obviously never seen the Kool Atomic Hat I bequeathed to you, Mike.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Ed has obviously never seen the Kool Atomic Hat I bequeathed to you, Mike.


Good heavens - we certainly can't allow that to continue! 

Behold, the Kool Atomic Hat (with me modeling it, of course):


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Edward C. Patterson

kreelanwarrior said:


> Good heavens - we certainly can't allow that to continue!
> 
> Behold, the Kool Atomic Hat (with me modeling it, of course):


I am so


Spoiler



fucking


 jealous of that hat, I wanna run down to Baltimore and steal it while you sleep.

Ed P


----------



## Leslie

Ed! Such language! LOL

I always knew you were a queen...   

(said only in jest and love)

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In some quarters I am a queen, while in others I am . . . the Empess Eugenie of France. Depends on who's in the room and who has the biggest ring to kiss.

Blanche the Pure Kinsey 6


----------



## Leslie

edwpat said:


> In some quarters I am a queen, while in others I am . . . the Empess Eugenie of France. Depends on who's in the room and who has the biggest ring to kiss.
> 
> Blanche the Pure Kinsey 6


And I am the Margravaine....

LOL

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

edwpat said:


> I am so
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> fucking
> 
> 
> jealous of that hat, I wanna run down to Baltimore and steal it while you sleep.
> 
> Ed P


Hmmm...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff said:


>


Oh, GOTTA get me one of those! LOL!

BTW, I think we've totally hijacked Gertie's thread. Sorry, Gertie!


----------



## Jeff

kreelanwarrior said:


> BTW, I think we've totally hijacked Gertie's thread. Sorry, Gertie!


Back on topic, here's the link to Ariana's Pride in paperback on  CreateSpace.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> And I am the Margravaine....
> 
> LOL
> 
> L


Isn't anybody The Walrus anymore? I'm so far behind. 

That's okay, Mike. Hat and/or textile discussions aren't considered hijacking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Back on topic, here's the link to Ariana's Pride in paperback on  CreateSpace.


Thanks, Jeff. Loved the hat.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I got the


Spoiler



sweet - fooled you


 hat! And now back to our regularly scheduled Gertie.

Miss Chatty


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Isn't anybody The Walrus anymore?


I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

edwpat said:


> I got the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sweet - fooled you
> 
> 
> hat! And now back to our regularly scheduled Gertie.
> 
> Miss Chatty


Thank you, Ed. Here I am wearing Ariana's Pride in the rolled parchment edition.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Is that a real cloissone napkin ring? You're all making me jealous. And my favorite color too.

Ed p


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.


See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly.
I'm crying.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly.
> I'm crying.


For all the very confused young people, here's how this all ties together:

I am the eggman, they are the eggmen, I am the walrus,
goo goo gajoob ga goo goo gajoob.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"I Am the Walrus" is a 1967 song by The Beatles, written by John Lennon and credited to Lennon/McCartney. Lennon claimed he wrote the first two lines on separate acid trips. The song was in The Beatles' 1967 television film and album Magical Mystery Tour, and was the B-side to the #1 hit "Hello, Goodbye".

Ariana would be proud.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Ariana would be proud.


  You know her so well


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

1967? (crosses fingers0. Before my time.

Methussalah Patterson

I'm not the Walrus, but I know, you saw me in profile and mistook.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

edwpat said:


> 1967? (crosses fingers0. Before my time.
> 
> Methussalah Patterson


Teenager ...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In dog years, maybe

Ed P


----------



## Leslie

For anyone here who might have a friend or family member with a Sony ereader, Ariana's Pride is now available in an epub version:

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-arianaspride-17706-161.html

It is also for sale at Mobipocket:

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/eBookDetails.asp?BookID=186513&Origine=4065

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> For anyone here who might have a friend or family member with a Sony ereader, Ariana's Pride is now available in an epub version:


Good news. I've posted it to some forums that we don't mention here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Leslie and Jeff. That's a real boost for me. You guys are the best.


----------



## Leslie

And here's the exciting news...it already sold one copy (for the Sony reader).

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Leslie said:


> And here's the exciting news...it already sold one copy (for the Sony reader).


Woo-hoo!


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> And here's the exciting news...it already sold one copy (for the Sony reader).


...and I know who bought it, but I'm not telling.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie:

We should talk, becuase my Sony Reader set-up is ragged royal wih a grand total of 25 sales over 20 months. Nothing to download home about.  

Although I am currently in a secret collaborative project with 2 other authors  and a comicon illustrator for a unique eBook effort aimed directly at iPhones, iPods and DX's. Shhhh. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What's nice, too, about the ARE site is they provide a link to the print version as well. They seem to cover all bases.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just thought I would bump this up for the newcomers.  

For any of you who haven't tagged Ariana's Pride, you can follow the links in my sig and check the tags on the product page.  This isn't a review, it's just checking off genre tags.

Thanks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
Bumping this thread.
How is the progress coming on the new book?


----------



## OliviaD

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> What's nice, too, about the ARE site is they provide a link to the print version as well. They seem to cover all bases.


What is the ARE site, Gertie? I'm kind of new and looking around for things to try. Beryl


----------



## Leslie

Beryl said:


> What is the ARE site, Gertie? I'm kind of new and looking around for things to try. Beryl


All Romance eBooks: www.allromanceebooks.com

You can get Ariana's Pride in formats for different devices, including the Sony ereader.

L


----------



## OliviaD

Leslie said:


> All Romance eBooks: www.allromanceebooks.com
> 
> You can get Ariana's Pride in formats for different devices, including the Sony ereader.
> 
> L


Thank you, Gertie. I'm putting that in my favorites right now. I'm going to download a sample of Ariana' Pride. Beryl


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> Bumping this thread.
> How is the progress coming on the new book?


Thanks for asking, Geoff.

Up over 60K words now. I had only planned for about 100K, but I think I'm going to breeze right past that. You know what they say ... I plan, He laughs.  In this case, I'll be happy to just keep going to the end, wherever that happens to be.

Right now, I'm sort of skipping around, writing the fun stuff. Got a wedding coming up in the current chapter, but I'm not saying whose.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beryl said:


> Thank you, Gertie. I'm putting that in my favorites right now. I'm going to download a sample of Ariana' Pride. Beryl


Thanks, Beryl. Hope you like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beryl said:


> What is the ARE site, Gertie? I'm kind of new and looking around for things to try. Beryl


It's a good site if you like romance. They have everything from sweet and romantic to hot and steamy; short stories, novellas and full length novels; contemporary, paranormal, historical. And as Leslie pointed out, a lot of different e-book formats.


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks for asking, Geoff.
> 
> Up over 60K words now. I had only planned for about 100K, but I think I'm going to breeze right past that. You know what they say ... I plan, He laughs.  In this case, I'll be happy to just keep going to the end, wherever that happens to be.
> 
> Right now, I'm sort of skipping around, writing the fun stuff. Got a wedding coming up in the current chapter, but I'm not saying whose.


I can't wait for the next book. Do I get a prize if I guess whose wedding?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I can't wait for the next book. Do I get a prize if I guess whose wedding?


Why not. You didn't win the autographed copy of Ariana's Pride, so I'll offer you an autographed copy of ?? if you guess right.


Spoiler



Safe bet, cuz it's two new characters



BTW, nobody has asked me about my new avatar and it's been up for a couple of months.


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Why not. You didn't win the autographed copy of Ariana's Pride, so I'll offer you an autographed copy of ?? if you guess right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Safe bet, cuz it's two new characters
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, nobody has asked me about my new avatar and it's been up for a couple of months.


Thanks so much for the offer Gertie. 
Ok, I'll bite, what is your avatar a picture of?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Thanks so much for the offer Gertie.
> Ok, I'll bite, what is your avatar a picture of?


Thanks for asking. The next book cover. I want to stick with the classical art theme.


----------



## Neekeebee

Very much looking forward to your next book, Gertie!

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neekeebee said:


> Very much looking forward to your next book, Gertie!
> 
> N


Me, too!! 

Thanks. I'm working on it. I'm going on vacation a week from tomorrow and I hope to get a lot done.


----------



## OliviaD

Finally got around to downloading the sample.  Hope I can find more minutes in the day to read and see how it sounds.  Looking forward to it.  Beryl


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beryl said:


> Finally got around to downloading the sample. Hope I can find more minutes in the day to read and see how it sounds. Looking forward to it. Beryl


I know what you mean. I have samples I haven't gotten around to, and I promised myself I would read them all this weekend.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## drenee

I do that too, try to read my samples, but then when I read a good sample I want to read the whole book.  So many good books, so little time.

deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I do that too, try to read my samples, but then when I read a good sample I want to read the whole book. So many good books, so little time.
> 
> deb


Amen to that. I had sampled a book months ago that I really enjoyed (one of Leslie's imprints), and never got around to buying the book. The author posts here (Anne Brooke?) and I was reminded how much I liked the sample, so I bought it this week. When will I get to read it? Soon, I hope.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Amen to that. I had sampled a book months ago that I really enjoyed (one of Leslie's imprints), and never got around to buying the book. The author posts here (Anne Brooke?) and I was reminded how much I liked the sample, so I bought it this week. When will I get to read it? Soon, I hope.


I think that is Pink Champagne and Apple Juice, after the 5 star review Anne received this week. Thanks for your support, Gertie! It is appreciated!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I think that is Pink Champagne and Apple Juice, after the 5 star review Anne received this week. Thanks for your support, Gertie! It is appreciated!


I'm glad you posted the book. I was going to say the title the other way around. It's a good thing I didn't confuse people.

I think I'll drop over to Anne's thread.


----------



## drenee

This one sounds really good.  Off to check it out.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

So Gertie just doing a status check here.

You were at 60,000 words and had a week of vacation time planned.

Did you get anymore writing done?

You know what a pest I am with my favs.

Just askin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> So Gertie just doing a status check here.
> 
> You were at 60,000 words and had a week of vacation time planned.
> 
> Did you get anymore writing done?
> 
> You know what a pest I am with my favs.
> 
> Just askin......


Thanks for asking, Geoff. Up to about 62K. Not much done, but I think it was quality stuff.

I'm leaving tomorrow. I plan on getting on a lot done during the trip. I'll be passing through Union Station early Sunday morning. I'll wave as I go past.


----------



## OliviaD

I finally got around to reading your sample, Ms. Lake and I plan to make the purchase as soon as I finish off a couple of things.  I think I'm going to try to have only a few books on my Kindle so the list doesn't get to be too daunting when I look at it!    Soundls like I should enjoy it.  Beryl


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beryl said:


> I finally got around to reading your sample, Ms. Lake and I plan to make the purchase as soon as I finish off a couple of things. I think I'm going to try to have only a few books on my Kindle so the list doesn't get to be too daunting when I look at it!  Soundls like I should enjoy it. Beryl


That's great, Beryl. No rush. Ariana's not going anywhere. I'm trying to keep my list down, too, but it's so hard. I decided to read what I have now alphabetically. I wonder how long that plan will work.


----------



## drenee

If I read my books alphabetically I wouldn't be reading Voyager for about 3 or 4 years, and I want to read it now.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> If I read my books alphabetically I wouldn't be reading Voyager for about 3 or 4 years, and I want to read it now.
> deb


Ah, apparently I failed to mention that any book in the Outlander series is exempt from the alphabetical reading rule, even though I've read them all. Of course, the HP series is also exempt, and naturally, I had to put Soul Intent at the head of the list, along with In Her Name: First Contact.

Now that I think about it, I might as well scrap that plan. It's never going to work since I just skipped ahead to Pink Champagne and Apple Juice.

I have no will power whatsoever.


----------



## geoffthomas

So Gertie.......
Any progress?
You know we are just sitting here waiting for the opportunity to press that One Click button.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee

I second what Geoff said.  Progress report please, Gertie.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sorry, guys. Just got back from vacation. Sand, sun and surf. The only thing I accomplished was to ride a wave all the way to the shore for the first time in my life. Woo-Hoo!!! Maybe I can work that into the book. 

But I have been writing in my head, so since you guys have nudged me, I'll sit down today and get back into the swing of things.

To make up for my lack of progress, let me give you something to ponder.

The party had just relaxed when another commotion was heard outside. A tall young man, a gypsy by his dress, strode into the tent, a giggling child tucked under each arm. He looked around for a moment, confused by the presence of so many people. At last, his dark eyes lit upon Ariana, amusement written clearly on her face.

"These are yours, are they not, Ariana?"

"Yes, Davi. I will claim them. What have they done, now?"

Davi looked down at the two miscreants, danging upside down from his arms. "Here, they are yours and I wish you well of the brats." Davi dumped the two at their parents feet, and frowned down at them, his square jaw clenched in aggravation.

"Davi, perhaps you would like to greet your mother?" Ramina prodded gently.

"Mother, I didn't see you there. I'm afraid the trouble-twins distracted me."

Ramina looked at her son fondly. He looked so much like his grandfather, Zardo; tall and handsome with shoulder-length, wavy dark hair and deep brown eyes. Just a few more years, and the nineteen year-old boy would be ready to take Zardo's place as Rom Baro of their Kumpania.

Davi turned again toward Ariana. "Now, about these two ..."

Ramina stopped him once more. "Davi, we have guests that you have not met before."

<snip>

"Now that the niceties have been observed, can we get back to disease and pestilence over there?" Davi suggested.

The twins tried their best to look all innocence, but William couldn't help snickering and Diana's giggle followed right after.

<snip>

"I see you will not be diverted, Davi," laughed Ariana. "Tell us, what did my children do."

"Besides following me everywhere, treading on my heels and pestering me to buy them pies and sweets? That's just their usual annoying behavior. I can deal with that. But today, they upset the horses."

"No, Davi," the twins exclaimed in unison. "You said we could watch you take them through their paces."

"True enough. But why don't you tell your parents what else you did?"

"It wasn't so bad, really, Mother," William pled. "We didn't mean for anything to happen."
"Honestly, Mother," Diana interjected, "it was really Davi's fault after all."

"Oh?" Ariana intoned, turning a gimlet stare on her red-headed daughter. "And just how was it Davi's fault?"

"Well, he bought us so many pies and sweets, and, you know, he didn't _have _to do that. And so, our pockets were loaded down with them, and the horses were working so hard, and we thought we would give them a treat. Right, William?"

William could only nod. As usual, his sister's glib tongue was going to get them into more trouble than the situation warranted.

"So, we held out the treats and called the horses over. I guess they must have smelled the fruit and sugar in the pies and they all came rushing over. And that's what happened," Diana finished smugly. "They didn't even eat the treats. There were so many of them, we had to back away from the fence." Diana turned her green eyes, so like Ariana's, on her father with a beatific smile on her face.

Seeing that Jeremy was about fall prey to their oldest daughter's winsome looks, Ariana quickly stepped in.

"William, do you have anything else to add? Is there any reason you can think of that would make Davi so angry with you?"

"N-no, Mother. We did not even get to feed the horses or pet them or anything."

Davi gave a snort of disgust at this blatant evasion.

"Davi, perhaps you will be so good as to tell us the end of this intriguing tale," Ariana suggested.

"I most certainly will. In the rush to get the treats offered by these two, the horses jostled and pushed at each other. Two of them were injured seriously enough that we will not be able to show them this afternoon. Some of the men are still calming down the others."

"This is serious, indeed, whether or not there was malicious intent," declared Jeremy. "Davi, I will buy those two injured horses from you, considering that it was my offspring that caused the problem."

"Nay, Jeremy, that is not necessary. I would not have you pay for their crimes."

"Oh, do not trouble yourself about that. I think perhaps they can care for the injuries caused by their behavior. While they are waiting for the horses to heal, they can pass the time by mucking out the stables."

William and Diana stole a quick look at each other. Mucking out the stables was pretty bad, but they had never been allowed so close to the gypsies' horses. And everyone knew they had the best horses. Diana's agile mind was already figuring how she could best take advantage of this situation. One way or the other, she and William were going to make those two horses theirs to keep.


----------



## tlshaw

Ok Gertie, that snippet was great, but now, you have to hurry and finish. I want to read the rest of it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Ok Gertie, that snippet was great, but now, you have to hurry and finish. I want to read the rest of it.


Warming up my fingers as we speak.


----------



## Neekeebee

William and Diana sound like quite a handful!  (Especially Diana!)

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neekeebee said:


> William and Diana sound like quite a handful! (Especially Diana!)
> 
> N


Wicked little minx, isn't she. Sort of like her mother. 

I'm up to 225 pages, but I think this one will go at least 300 pages or maybe more. As soon as I finish another 10 pages or so, I need to drop the curtain and let time pass.


----------



## 1131

Oh, I just read the snippet.  What a way to whet the appetite.  I am looking forward to the book.

A redheaded little girl, where ever did you get the idea for that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Oh, I just read the snippet. What a way to whet the appetite. I am looking forward to the book.
> 
> A redheaded little girl, where ever did you get the idea for that?


I gotta stop reading Outlander.  Did you notice how close the name Jeremy is to Jamie? And I've been jotting notes for another book with twin boys. I'm having the most awful time getting the names Ian and Fergus out of my head. Don't want DG to sue me.


----------



## Cowgirl

The bookstore we held the Phoenix Meet-Up at had several signed copies of  the Outlander series books.  I thought of you Gertie since you were the one that got me to read the series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cowgirl said:


> The bookstore we held the Phoenix Meet-Up at had several signed copies of the Outlander series books. I thought of you Gertie since you were the one that got me to read the series.


Yeah, me and DG are just like that!!!










Hope you had a great meet-up.


----------



## Cowgirl

and I forgot to add...your book too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cowgirl said:


> and I forgot to add...your book too!


So, it seems Ariana was in good company.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Up to 238 pages ... in which a wedding is planned.  Is it the wedding of the H&H or are they merely attending the wedding?  Will it inspire them to romance?  Will the wedding even take place?  

Stay tuned.

I may get a bit more done tonight since it's fairly early, but my eyes are starting to go wonky.


----------



## Toby

I'll be reading your book next, Gertie, a little at a time. After all, I should be only reading my Outlander Series book, but I have been a bad girl & reading multiple books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> I'll be reading your book next, Gertie, a little at a time. After all, I should be only reading my Outlander Series book, but I have been a bad girl & reading multiple books.


Reading Outlander doesn't leave much time for anything else, does it. I've been slipping short, easy to read books in between. Now Mike has finished First Contact, and that's one I want to give my full attention.


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Up to 238 pages ... in which a wedding is planned. Is it the wedding of the H&H or are they merely attending the wedding? Will it inspire them to romance? Will the wedding even take place?
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> I may get a bit more done tonight since it's fairly early, but my eyes are starting to go wonky.


Gertie:
Are you trying to drive me crazy. Between waiting on your new book and Echo in the Bone, I am really going crazy. And your little notes on the new book just make it worse.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Gertie:
> Are you trying to drive me crazy. Between waiting on your new book and Echo in the Bone, I am really going crazy. And your little notes on the new book just make it worse.


My evil plan is succeeding. Muuaahahahaha!


----------



## Toby

Gertie, so true. Those Outlander books are so wonderful, but they are big books. LOL! I just figured that since I've gotten behind in my Outlander readings for the book club, I'd just read some light reading books as well, so I am reading multiple fiction & nonfiction books besides the Outlander books. I finished 3 books last week. Uhhh, that felt so great to delete books for a change. I'll never delete my Outlander books.
      I started your book last night & almost feel like I should be listening to Baroque music in the background. LOL! Your description of the clothing & the personalities of the characters really made me feel as if I stepped into another century.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> I started your book last night & almost feel like I should be listening to Baroque music in the background. LOL! Your description of the clothing & the personalities of the characters really made me feel as if I stepped into another century.


That's a really terrific compliment. Thanks. I hope the rest of the books lives up to it for you.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I gotta stop reading Outlander.  Did you notice how close the name Jeremy is to Jamie? And I've been jotting notes for another book with twin boys. I'm having the most awful time getting the names Ian and Fergus out of my head. Don't want DG to sue me.


Well you could always go with Germain and Jeremiah. I'm sure I never heard those names before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Well you could always go with Germain and Jeremiah. I'm sure I never heard those names before.


Yeah, those names do have kind of a ring to them. They could be Gerry and Jerry for short. 

I was thinking about Fred and George, too, but as soon as I had the thought, I had this really strange feeling, like my days were numbered.


----------



## Anju 

Gertie - what is the status on the next one?  Seems like it should be coming along pretty soon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gertie - what is the status on the next one? Seems like it should be coming along pretty soon


I'm well over 300 pages and heading to at least 350. Maybe more. I'm shooting for Christmas. I can probably finish it before then, but I may have to do some major editing.

This is going to be a lot different than AP. My H&H are such different people than Ariana and Jeremy. And the villain is not your standard villain. It's more about character development than action, although there will be plenty of action towards the end.

Thanks for asking, Dona. I'm working on it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm well over 300 pages and heading to at least 350. Maybe more. I'm shooting for Christmas. I can probably finish it before then, but I may have to do some major editing.


At least 350 pages? You're getting as verbose as me! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> At least 350 pages? You're getting as verbose as me! LOL!


You're just so inspirational.  

In case anyone is wondering who I'm supporting in SYTYCD, it's Ariana Debose. Could the name get any closer to my Ariana Devoe? Fortunatley, she's a great dancer.


----------



## Neekeebee

Looking forward to it, Gertie!

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neekeebee said:


> Looking forward to it, Gertie!
> 
> N


Thanks. I've just got to concentrate on my goal. Easier now that we have slowed down on the Outlander Club.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Gertie,
You know that you have a pre-sold copy with me (I bet a whole lot of other folks too).
So we will patiently (well maybe impatiently) wait for it.



Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Gertie,
> You know that you have a pre-sold copy with me (I bet a whole lot of other folks too).
> So we will patiently (well maybe impatiently) wait for it.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks for your impatience.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy and safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Thanksgiving ML

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ditto!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Dona, as promised, here's an update on the new one.  

I've got the timeline done for the next section and I've been ready to go for a few days.  Unfortunately, there have been some problems with my word processing program and I did lose some work (not much, thank goodness).  Every time I try to get into the file, the program freezes up.  Jeff made some good suggestions and hopefully they worked.  

I've been kind of leery about opening the file, but I shouldn't be because I have it backed up on Carbonite.  If I still have a problem tonight, I'm going to transfer the file to my netbook and work on it from there.  

I'm up to about 330 pages and now I'm pretty sure it's going to hit 400 pages before I'm done.  

Feel free to yell at me any time.  It means that you love Ariana and I know you're going to love Catherine.  

Oops did I let something slip, there?  (hee-hee)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ha! Shameless teasing!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Ha! Shameless teasing!!


Yeah, but I didn't say anything about Gavin and Gael ... Oops, did I do it again?


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm up to about 330 pages and now I'm pretty sure it's going to hit 400 pages before I'm done.


Great news. 'Can't wait to know Catherine better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Great news. 'Can't wait to know Catherine better.


You'll be the first!! And your suggestion of deleting Java worked. My paste function is back, so I'm pretty sure it won't freeze up on me again.

Back to work.


----------



## 1131

Just checking in for an update on your progress on the next Ariana book.  Gonna keep us waiting I see.  I guess I'll just have to console myself with books from my TBR


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Just checking in for an update on your progress on the next Ariana book. Gonna keep us waiting I see. I guess I'll just have to console myself with books from my TBR


Back to work now that I'm feeling better. December was pretty much a washout.

Just stopped to do a bit of research and check in. I'm over 98K words and on page 372. I'm at a very critical point in the story. I think I'm only going to do another paragraph or two to advance time, and then off to sleepyland.


----------



## 1131

Sorry to here you were not feeling well.  
Is it your cold I caught?

Anyway, I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Sorry to here you were not feeling well.
> Is it your cold I caught?
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you are feeling better.


Hah! Can't blame me for your cold.  I had C-Dif Colitis from too many antibiotics following a gum infection and root canal. Followed by an allergic reaction to the meds. Doing much better, now.

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's time to give the newcomers to KB a chance to enjoy Ariana's Pride at a lower price.  You can now purchase the e-book either on Amazon or All Romance E-books for other e-formats for $2.99.

Hope you will read and enjoy.


----------



## Jeff

That's good news for those who haven't yet read _Ariana's Pride_, Gertie. Now please give the rest of us who enjoyed the book an idea of when your next novel will be finished.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> That's good news for those who haven't yet read _Ariana's Pride_, Gertie. Now please give the rest of us who enjoyed the book an idea of when your next novel will be finished.


I'll just get out my crystal ball ... 

You know, it serves me right for all the times I've pressured my favorite authors on this board to get writing that so many people should be prodding me.  I'm grateful for the prodding since it comes from those who have enjoyed my work.

To answer your question, I've been agonizing over a very tricky chapter, so I've decided to put it aside in favor of revisions for the time being. I need to get reacquainted with my characters and their story. Once I get that chapter done, the rest should go smoothly.

I'll let you know when I get past that part. (notice how I didn't commit myself  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
We need the next book.
Prod. Prod.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> We need the next book.
> Prod. Prod.
> 
> Just sayin......


Thanks, I'll pass the prods onto my heroine.


----------



## 1131

Is it done?

Is it done yet?



Come on it's done, isn't it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Is it done?
> 
> Is it done yet?
> 
> Come on it's done, isn't it?


I think it's done, but Catherine keeps telling me she wants more adventure. And don't get me started on Gael. She just chatters away nonstop. Can't seem to shut her up.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think it's done, but Catherine keeps telling me she wants more adventure. And don't get me started on Gael. She just chatters away nonstop. Can't seem to shut her up.


DO you need my help Gertie... I could maybe* persuade* her...  ya know... from one heroine to another?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meredith Sinclair said:


> DO you need my help Gertie... I could maybe* persuade* her...  ya know... from one heroine to another?


I don't know ... Catherine is at the point where she doesn't want to listen to anybody.










This has nothing to do with my book. I just thought it was cute.


----------



## Jeff

Your hot linked image doesn't show, Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Your hot linked image doesn't show, Gertie.


Hmmmm, I can see it. I'll try again.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think it's done, but Catherine keeps telling me she wants more adventure. And don't get me started on Gael. She just chatters away nonstop. Can't seem to shut her up.


Women!! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Women!! LOL!


MEN!! Can't live with 'em, can't shoot 'em.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

She can shoot me dead any time! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> She can shoot me dead any time! LOL!


Thought I heard you keel over. Thud


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> MEN!! Can't live with 'em, can't shoot 'em.


Hmmm. Actually, this reminds me a bit of one of the characters in Legend of the Sword. Where's Scarlet?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hmmm. Actually, this reminds me a bit of one of the characters in Legend of the Sword. Where's Scarlet?


I think she looks like Beckett on Castle.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


I think it looks like Brooke Sheilds as Roxie Hart in Chicago.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> I think it looks like Brooke Sheilds as Roxie Hart in Chicago.


You're right, it does look like Brooke. I didn't know she played Roxie ... or are you pulling my leg (no pun intended).


----------



## 1131

No leg pulling here.  That's really Brooke Shields as Roxie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> No leg pulling here. That's really Brooke Shields as Roxie


I'd certainly rather see Brooke as Roxie than Samantha Harris as Roxie (or anything else).


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'd certainly rather see Brooke as Roxie than Samantha Harris as Roxie (or anything else).


I had to Google Samantha Harris. I have to agree. I've only seen her a couple of times on Dancing With the Stars but Roxie? Somebody sees something I don't see.


----------



## Jeff

Doesn't everyone know that Ginger Rogers is the real Roxie Hart?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Doesn't everyone know that Ginger Rogers is the real Roxie Hart?


I've seen the Ginger Rogers version. It was great.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I went to my Amazon product page to add an "indie author" tag because I think that will be important as this battle of the publishers shakes out.  What do I find?

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > History > World > Medieval
#29 in Books > History > World > Medieval

It's the first time AP has been ranked.     (Those are tears of joy)


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations. Well deserved. [nag]Now you should be inspired to finish your next book.[/nag]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, I need to be nagged.  Nobody knows that better than you.


----------



## Anju 

Gertie - how terrific -

NOW GET BACK TO WORK!!!

BTW I do the same with Jeff so don't feel like I only pick on you


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie you know how much I love Jeff's books.

So I want to say that I love your books too.
But so far there is only one of them.
Loved it.

Nag.
Nag.
Nag.

Just naggin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Awww, all the wonderful nagging loving I get on this Board.


----------



## PraiseGod13

And you know.... there's just no one quite as persistent as an avid reader in search of that next excellent book from a favorite author.......
    Kongrats on the rankings, Gertie!!!!


----------



## tlshaw

Nag...Nag...Nag    
Ok. I have done my duty.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Nag...Nag...Nag
> Ok. I have done my duty.


And it worked. C&C is over 100K words.

I had to write a piece of very bad (but thankfully very short) poetry today (which is the only kind I can write), but the purveyor of the poem apologized in advance for his ineptness.

Didn't I write a very bad song for Daniel to sing to Ariana?


----------



## tlshaw

Always happy to be of service.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think it's done, but Catherine keeps telling me she wants more adventure. And don't get me started on Gael. She just chatters away nonstop. Can't seem to shut her up.


I cannot wait until it is done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

With Jeff's always invaluable assistance, I have created a trailer for Ariana's Pride.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Very exciting, Gertie! (and Jeff!)  If I hadn't already bought the book, I would buy the book!  

I like book trailers.... 

Betsy


----------



## mamiller

Wow, Margaret!!! Fantastic!   (good job, Jeff too!)  

It makes me want to run right out and buy it....oh wait   I already did  

Alright, it makes me want to buy four copies!!! Five!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glad you guys are liking it.  I've watched it about 17 times already.  

I'll be sure to do one for C&C before I launch the book.  Already have some ideas for it.  But for now, back to writing.  Getting to a very exciting part.  WooHoo!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Cool! That's neat. Have been thinking about doing something like that for mine, but haven't gotten 'round to it. Not enough hours in the day! LOL!


----------



## Jeff

kreelanwarrior said:


> Cool! That's neat. Have been thinking about doing something like that for mine, but haven't gotten 'round to it. Not enough hours in the day! LOL!


I'd be happy to put one together for you. Just send me about a dozen images and a script for the text overlay.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Cool! That's neat. Have been thinking about doing something like that for mine, but haven't gotten 'round to it. Not enough hours in the day! LOL!


And not enough blue chicks out there.

Did you actually watch it? Not your taste, I'm sure, but Jeff really did a great job with the backgrounds and total presentation.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jeff really did a great job with the backgrounds and total presentation.


You're being too modest. I didn't do anything but turn what you gave me into a movie.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff said:


> You're being too modest. I didn't do anything but turn what you gave me into a movie.


Yeah, but it went really well together (yes, I watched it)! 

I'll probably take a shot at something at some point - I actually have a lot of video editing experience - but will have to ponder. The hardest part is coming up with the text segments! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Yeah, but it went really well together (yes, I watched it)!
> 
> I'll probably take a shot at something at some point - I actually have a lot of video editing experience - but will have to ponder. The hardest part is coming up with the text segments! LOL!


Yes, the text was the hard part. But all it is is a blurb set to pictures and music. I went with tapestries as the background to give it a medieval feel. Same with the music. Just wanted an atmosphere. When I found the music, I adjusted the text to fit that theme. I've already got the backgrounds for the next one, and I'm going to find the music first before I do the text. I think it works better that way. Not now, of course. Need to finish writing the book first.


----------



## Margaret

The trailer is very cool. I just finished your book.  Does your new one tell more of Ariana and Jeremy's story?  If so, please hurry and finish it.  I would like to know how they are doing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret said:


> The trailer is very cool. I just finished your book. Does your new one tell more of Ariana and Jeremy's story? If so, please hurry and finish it. I would like to know how they are doing.


Glad you liked the trailer and AP. Of course you'll see Ariana and Jeremy again. I couldn't just leave them behind.  The gypsies, too, since a lot of people (including me) like them.

I'm hurrying as fast as I can.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.
Neat trailer, Gertie.
When you and Jeff team up you are unstoppable.
You are both such talented people.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Wow.
> Neat trailer, Gertie.
> When you and Jeff team up you are unstoppable.
> You are both such talented people.


Geoff, you always give me a boost. Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed it. And I'm grateful to Jeff for suggesting it and producing it. I love that at the end. "Produced by Fx Sound and Magic." Makes me feel like I've really arrived.

And you don't have to say it. Back to work, Gertie.


----------



## crebel

Gertie - Unlike others   who love you and your writing, I have avoided nagging you and really don't want to start since you are being so supportive of me in the stop-smoking thread , but my patience is really thin right now - are we getting close to publication? Please?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Gertie - Unlike others  who love you and your writing, I have avoided nagging you and really don't want to start since you are being so supportive of me in the stop-smoking thread , but my patience is really thin right now - are we getting close to publication? Please?


Let me find a good excerpt to post for you. We'll call it further support of your stop-smoking effort. Maybe it'll put you over the top. 

Check back tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

As promised, Chris ... and anyone else who cares to read the beginning of _Catherine and the Captain_

Chapter One

April, 1483

A worried frown creased Catherine Neville's brow as she and her cousin Anne, bent over the frail form of Anne's ten year old son propped up against the down pillows in his feather bed. Catherine held his hand and stroked his brow, while Anne tried to coax him to eat. Edward was a good little boy and tried hard to please his mother, but he was still weak from his latest bout of illness. Catherine could see the effort it cost the lad and her heart went out to him.

Catherine had fostered at Anne's court at Middleham, as was the custom among the nobility, and had stayed on to serve Anne, who was only a few years older than she. Catherine was more than a little grateful for the kindness Anne had shown her when she arrived a frightened young girl of 14.

As a child, Catherine had always been forward; the first with a saucy remark or a spicy jest. Her Mother always said she was too far ahead of her years.

Then had come that awful spring day in 1471, when her secure world had been abruptly shattered by the attack on her Uncle's estates at Dilham. The night sweats and bad dreams had continued long after the attack, even though neither Catherine nor her Mother had been harmed.

Finally, in despair, Lady Helen had written her cousin by marriage, Anne Neville, recently married to King Edward IV's youngest brother, Richard of Gloucester.
Anne had been more than patient with the young girl, and, even though Lady Helen used to pet and soothe Catherine to sleep, it was better when Anne did it. With Anne, there was no reminder of her fears and she was finally able to start healing.

Most nights, now, Catherine was able to sleep through, but on the rare occasions when she did dream of those events, a picture of a black-maned Nubian lion came into her dreams. A most unusual lion with eyes the deepest shade of sapphire blue she had ever seen.

First the lion roared, frightening her so that she tossed and turned, twisting the bedclothes around her and she could scarce breathe. Then the lion would pad silently toward her, looming over her as he shook out his incredible midnight black mane. Reaching for her with his steel and leather covered paw, Catherine screamed in terror as he made to drag her away.

The dream had come again last night, but she had no time this morning for her own fears. Impatiently, Catherine shoved a hand through the cloud of sable brown hair surrounding her oval face, as if to brush away her troublesome thoughts. Though her huge brown eyes were red-rimmed from lack of sleep, her only concern was for Anne and little Edward.


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie:
All I can say is "WOW!!!!" Based on this exerpt, the book will be well worth the wait.


----------



## crebel

Thanks Gertie!  My appetite is sufficiently whetted - hurry up!

"Most nights, now, Catherine was able to sleep through, but on the rare occasions when she did dream of those events, a picture of a black-maned Nubian lion came into her dreams. A most unusual lion with eyes the deepest shade of sapphire blue she had ever seen."  

That creates excellent pictures in my mind.  Sounds very promising for the Captain when we meet him (where is that drooling icon?).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Gertie:
> All I can say is "WOW!!!!" Based on this exerpt, the book will be well worth the wait.


Gee, a page and a half and I get a WOW. Thanks so much.



crebel said:


> Thanks Gertie! My appetite is sufficiently whetted - hurry up!
> 
> "Most nights, now, Catherine was able to sleep through, but on the rare occasions when she did dream of those events, a picture of a black-maned Nubian lion came into her dreams. A most unusual lion with eyes the deepest shade of sapphire blue she had ever seen."
> 
> That creates excellent pictures in my mind. Sounds very promising for the Captain when we meet him (where is that drooling icon?).


You've already met him.  I think Teresa knows who he is.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You've already met him.


Okay, so I was wrong - you didn't need to rehash the attack on the castle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Okay, so I was wrong - you didn't need to rehash the attack on the castle.


Nope, can't allow you to say you were wrong. The prologue is still there, but I may cut it more.


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gee, a page and a half and I get a WOW. Thanks so much.
> 
> You've already met him.  I think Teresa knows who he is.


Oh yes, I do know who he is and I am looking forward to renewing the acquaintance.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As promised, Chris ... and anyone else who cares to read the beginning of _Catherine and the Captain_


More, More, MORE!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

My keen analytic mind has come to the conclusion that Meredith wants some more... 



Meredith Sinclair said:


> More, More, MORE!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> My keen analytic mind has come to the conclusion that Meredith wants some more...


Thanks for interpreting that. I wasn't really sure.










Now that I have done my grandmotherly duty and taken my ailing grandson some cherry pie (and also made a Glee playlist), I can get back to my raison d'etre.

Oh, btw, another wedding is in the works. Hmmmm, wonder who that could be.

Doncha just love tormenting our fans?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Doncha just love tormenting our fans?


LOL!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

kreelanwarrior said:


> LOL!!


HAAAAY!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meredith Sinclair said:


> HAAAAY!


That's okay. I get tormented by my favorite authors, too. It's a mixed blessing.

I've exceeded my pre-nap goal, so it's off to la-la land for a while. See you later.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's okay. I get tormented by my favorite authors, too. It's a mixed blessing.
> 
> I've exceeded my pre-nap goal, so it's off to la-la land for a while. See you later.


Hey! No sleeping till you finish that book....
Tormenting your fans and then taking a nap. What kind of person are you! I know what kind of person you are, an author type person that's what kind of person you are. Tormenting people and the going off to sleep that's the type of thing some creative author  type person would do. Sheesh! Now I have to go read something else....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Hey! No sleeping till you finish that book....
> Tormenting your fans and then taking a nap. What kind of person are you! I know what kind of person you are, an author type person that's what kind of person you are. Tormenting people and the going off to sleep that's the type of thing some creative author  type person would do. Sheesh! Now I have to go read something else....


You'll be happy to know that I caught up with my goals this morning before 11am.

But the horror of file itself continues. I think its been eating those Alice in Wonderland mushrooms that make you small and then make you big. It was 376 pages, then went down to 318 pages, but the word count remained the same. All of my formats disappeared, too. Then, last night, I went to review a certain part for continuity and found that a character's name had been deleted from several pages. At least I figured out what happened with that (my fault) and added him back in.

The good news is that the wedding went well. The bride was absolutely beautiful, and of course, the groom was tall and handsome.

What I think is the actual page count at this point is 342 with over 109K words. I have the feeling that the revisions/formats will be a nightmare.

Moving right along ...


----------



## 1131

Glad you had a good time at the wedding.

BTW, I never saw a book trailer before.  Yours was nice; very keeping with the period.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Glad you had a good time at the wedding.
> 
> BTW, I never saw a book trailer before. Yours was nice; very keeping with the period.


Thank you. I'm getting addicted to these trailers. Have you seen the thread where we're all posting our trailers?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18089.msg344225.html#msg344225


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just thought I'd give you an update on the WiP. I'm up to 144K words and 447 pages. Last night I was worried about it being so long. This morning I realized that Catherine is such a complex character, she needs time to develop. I don't know how long C&C will end up being, but it will be as long as it needs to be.

Leslie posted this photo in another thread, so I thought I would post it here so you can get an idea of my vision of the Captain. I always think it helps to visualize, don't you? 










And thanks to all the new readers of _Ariana's Pride_.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Rawwwrrrrr!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just thought I would take a break and check Ariana's rankings on Amazon.

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > History > World > Medieval
#26 in Books > History > World > Medieval










Back to work.


----------



## Jeff

Wow. That's great.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just thought I'd give you an update on the WiP. I'm up to 144K words and 447 pages. Last night I was worried about it being so long. This morning I realized that Catherine is such a complex character, she needs time to develop. I don't know how long C&C will end up being, but it will be as long as it needs to be.
> 
> Leslie posted this photo in another thread, so I thought I would post it here so you can get an idea of my vision of the Captain. I always think it helps to visualize, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to all the new readers of _Ariana's Pride_.


Oh my gosh, yes. Thanks for posting that. I mean, really. Thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Oh my gosh, yes. Thanks for posting that. I mean, really. Thank you.


Yes, well, purely for literary purposes, you understand. <hem-hem>


----------



## Toby

Huba, huba!!!!!! Giggles!!
Ya mean you are not done yet!!!! LOL! How much longer?? Can't wait!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> Huba, huba!!!!!! Giggles!!
> Ya mean you are not done yet!!!! LOL! How much longer?? Can't wait!


It's going fast now. I'll start a new thread for _Catherine and the Captain_ when I finish the first draft.

And I'll definitely repost the captain at the top of the thread.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just thought I'd give you an update on the WiP. I'm up to 144K words and 447 pages. Last night I was worried about it being so long. This morning I realized that Catherine is such a complex character, she needs time to develop. I don't know how long C&C will end up being, but it will be as long as it needs to be.
> 
> Leslie posted this photo in another thread, so I thought I would post it here so you can get an idea of my vision of the Captain. I always think it helps to visualize, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to all the new readers of _Ariana's Pride_.


OH CAPTAIN, MY CAPTAIN!! 
And, yes, Gertie.... visualization is excellent..... unless it fogs up your glasses and you can't read. I'll have to set my font on 6 to read this next book of yours now that you have me "visualizing"......... mercy!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

PraiseGod13 said:


> OH CAPTAIN, MY CAPTAIN!!
> And, yes, Gertie.... visualization is excellent..... unless it fogs up your glasses and you can't read. I'll have to set my font on 6 to read this next book of yours now that you have me "visualizing"......... mercy!!


Mercy is right. I think I've melted a couple of keyboards and scorched a screen _visualizing _the captain.


----------



## tlshaw

Love the visual! Although, now I have to try to figure out how to dry out my keyboard. When did you say the C&C will be done? Will it include pictures?


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This morning I realized that Catherine is such a complex character, she needs time to develop...
> my vision of the Captain. I always think it helps to visualize, don't you?


Don't know about Catherine but I'm sure glad you gave the Captain time to develop. I may stay here all day.


----------



## 1131

Oh, and congrats on the selling lots of books thing



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And thanks to all the new readers of _Ariana's Pride_.


yeah all day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Love the visual! Although, now I have to try to figure out how to dry out my keyboard. When did you say the C&C will be done? Will it include pictures?


Hmmm, wonder if I can put links to photos that connect when you turn on whispernet. There's another hottie in the book. I'll have to see if I can find someone that fits my _vision _of Gavin.

At least I can promise more photos of the captain in the new thread. 



imallbs said:


> Don't know about Catherine but I'm sure glad you gave the Captain time to develop. I may stay here all day.


Yes, the captain does _develop _... more than once ... or twice ... and more to come. <hem-hem>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think Taylor Kitsch will do for Gavin.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think Taylor Kitsch will do for Gavin.


Another well developed character. What a good, conscientious writer you are.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Another well developed character. What a good, conscientious writer you are.


I sacrifice all for the happiness of my readers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Came across another photo of the Captain. Thought you might enjoy this one, too.

WARNING: Protect keyboard with plastic sheet before viewing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Uh, Gertie.........



What, pray tell, are you using for a visual aid for Catherine?



Just askin......


----------



## drenee




----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Uh, Gertie.........
> 
> What, pray tell, are you using for a visual aid for Catherine?
> 
> Just askin......


Catherine? Catherine, who?

<sigh> I was afraid someone would ask that.


----------



## geoffthomas

OK.














just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> OK.
> 
> just sayin.....


Minus the tattoo, of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And in the interest of full disclosure, I like this sassy look for Gael.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Minus the tattoo, of course.


Tattoo......what tattoo?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Tattoo......what tattoo?


Down, boy. I take it you didn't look below the neckline? It's on the inside of her right arm. Looks like Marilyn to me.


----------



## geoffthomas

arm?.......what arm?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> arm?.......what arm?












Actually, this one is also a good fit for Gael. Minus the tattoo, of course.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Actually, this one is also a good fit for Gael. Minus the tattoo, of course.


Huh. Get rid of the tattoo, and what's left


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Huh. Get rid of the tattoo, and what's left


If Gael were a 21st century girl, she would definitely have a couple of tattoos and a belly button ring.


----------



## Toby

It's the last guy with the hair. That's my pick. He's mine & you can't have him. Whaaahahaha!!!!!! Thanks for the eye candy...the guy pics. LOL!! I'm glad your writing faster. That means it's going to be an exciting read. Can't wait....can't wait!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> It's the last guy with the hair. That's my pick. He's mine & you can't have him. Whaaahahaha!!!!!! Thanks for the eye candy...the guy pics. LOL!! I'm glad your writing faster. That means it's going to be an exciting read. Can't wait....can't wait!!


From the first pic I saw of Theo, I knew he was Kyle. When I found the close-up with the hair in his face ... thud.

C&C is much more character driven than AP. I think you'll like Catherine (very different from Ariana) and cheer her and Kyle through their struggles to come together (and maybe gnash your teeth and cry a little). The villain is unconventional. No evil baron lurking in the wings.

I'm up to 476 pages with about three more months to cover. I'll start a new thread as soon as I finish the first draft.


----------



## Toby

Yippeeee!!! You're getting close to finishing. This book sounds even more interesting & I don't even know what it's about yet. LOL! Yes, the guy with the hair - I'm glad that you feel that he's right for 1 of your characters. He just has that look & is so good looking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> Yippeeee!!! You're getting close to finishing. This book sounds even more interesting & I don't even know what it's about yet. LOL! Yes, the guy with the hair - I'm glad that you feel that he's right for 1 of your characters. He just has that look & is so good looking.


Getting close. I just realized it last night when I finished a scene.

It's kind of scary in a way. I've lived with these people so long and I'll really miss them.


----------



## 1131

Yeah nice girl pics...whatever

Now what was I looking for?

Oh yeah, here it is



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


mmm mmm good



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Getting close. I just realized it last night when I finished a scene.
> It's kind of scary in a way. I've lived with these people so long and I'll really miss them.


I guess you'll have to write a sequel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Yeah nice girl pics...whatever
> 
> Now what was I looking for?
> 
> Oh yeah, here it is
> 
> mmm mmm good


Thanks for bumping those photos. It's so depressing and rainy here, I needed a pick-me-up



> I guess you'll have to write a sequel


Already in the planning stages


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just got a very nice four star review. I really like reviews when the reader says what they liked and didn't like.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1H2F1DTL29CWP


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If you haven't read _Ariana's Pride_, now's the time to do it. The next book in the series, _Catherine and the Captain_, should go live by tonight or tomorrow morning.

I think you'll enjoy Catherine more if you've already read about Ariana.

Here is the description and the link. 
_
Ariana's Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy.

Ariana Devoe is the willful and arrogant daughter of Earl William. What happens when she finds that she has lost her home and family? Will she lose her heart, too, as she struggles to reach the elderly Baron to whom her father has promised her? Or will she throw away her chance to avenge her father's death and regain her titles and estates to be with the dashing Jeremy?

Jeremy Gowen has lived most of his life in the Earl's stables, but does not intend to end his days there. Aided by the stablemaster, once a soldier in the King's service, Jeremy secretly learns horsemanship and sword fighting.

After the attack on her father's castle, Jeremy finds Lady Ariana, lost and alone. He promises to take her to the Baron, but as their journey progresses, he is no longer willing to turn the woman he loves over to another man. Jeremy holds the secret which could make Ariana his, but he wants her to love him for his own sake.
_



Book three will have a lot more of Ariana and Jeremy.


----------



## Anju 

just checked


ARGHHHHHHHHH

not yet!


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Book three will have a lot more of Ariana and Jeremy.


And the Gypsies. Don't forget the Gypsies!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> And the Gypsies. Don't forget the Gypsies!!!


I can guarantee I won't forget the gypsies.


----------



## GreenThumb

Bought "Catherine and the Captain"!  Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## GreenThumb

Oops!  Wrong thread.  I thought I was in the Captain thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GreenThumb said:


> Bought "Catherine and the Captain"! Woo hoo!!!!


Have fun!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can guarantee I won't forget the gypsies.


Good. 'cause we like the gypsies.
But I said that a long time ago.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gypsies!! Tra-la-la-laaaaa! (Opening of second act of Carmen - well, after the Dragons d"Alcala). Got my scarlet dress on, castenettas and flemenco dancing shoes. Ole!!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Good. 'cause we like the gypsies.
> But I said that a long time ago.


You'll see the gypsies briefly in C&C. Couldn't leave them out. I like them as much as my readers do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Gypsies!! Tra-la-la-laaaaa! (Opening of second act of Carmen - well, after the Dragons d"Alcala). Got my scarlet dress on, castenettas and flemenco dancing shoes. Ole!!
> 
> Ed Patterson


Do you remember Andy Griffith's description of _Carmen_? It's really funny.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I posted pics of who I thought resembled my idea of Catherine and Kyle, but never did the same for Ariana and Jeremy.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I posted pics of who I thought resembled my idea of Catherine and Kyle, but never did the same for Ariana and Jeremy.
> Any suggestions?


I don't remember their descriptions (bad me). I may have to go back and read that part again; I do like visuals.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> I don't remember their descriptions (bad me). I may have to go back and read that part again; I do like visuals.


Ariana has curly red-gold hair and green eyes. Very petite. Jeremy is just under 6' with brown hair and gray eyes. Good looking, but I've never pictured him as drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ariana has curly red-gold hair and green eyes. Very petite. Jeremy is just under 6' with brown hair and gray eyes. Good looking, but I've never pictured him as drop-dead gorgeous.


I must have paid attention to those descriptions when I was reading because I pictured Jonathan Rhys Meyers as Jeremy










I don't know if you can see his eyes any better in this one


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> I must have paid attention to those descriptions when I was reading because I pictured Jonathan Rhys Meyers as Jeremy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see his eyes any better in this one


Nice choice. I particularly appreciate the ... um ... authentic lacing.


----------



## Anju 

Even tho she is not my favorite person, a much much younger Susan Sarandon type is what I picture.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> Even tho she is not my favorite person, a much much younger Susan Sarandon type is what I picture.


Not my favorite, either. Does this pic of her work?


----------



## geoffthomas

I must admit that Amy is very cute.
Not a bad choice for Ariana.

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I must admit that Amy is very cute.
> Not a bad choice for Ariana.
> 
> Just sayin....


I'll see who else I can find.


----------



## Anju 

yes - much better


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Amy was my first thought.  Ooooh that Jonathan, very nice.  I can see Amy and Jonathan together as Ariana and Jeremy.  They even have the same initials.  LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Amy was my first thought. Ooooh that Jonathan, very nice. I can see Amy and Jonathan together as Ariana and Jeremy. They even have the same initials. LOL


Didn't even notice that.

I think Amy shows well here.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nice choice. I particularly appreciate the ... um ... authentic lacing.


I too appreciate the lacing, even if it is Tudor lacing.


----------



## 1131

Amy would make a good Ariana but I was picturing Rachel Hurd Wood








I think her hair is more red in this picture


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> I too appreciate the lacing, even if it is Tudor lacing.


No sense being fussy. 



imallbs said:


> Amy would make a good Ariana but I was picturing Rachel Hurd Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think her hair is more red in this picture


Another good choice.


----------



## Jeff

You're not ever going to find anyone good looking enough to equal the Ariana of my imagination. That's what makes reading so much better than movies or television.


----------



## Anju 

I agree Jeff- my imagination is really wild and I think that's why I enjoy reading so much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> You're not ever going to find anyone good looking enough to equal the Ariana of my imagination. That's what makes reading so much better than movies or television.


Awww, that's such a nice thing to say, Jeff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A lot of new people are reading Ariana's Pride.  I think part of the reason is the higher my tag count, the more visible my books are.

I would appreciate any help you can give me with tagging.  The links in my siggy will take you to my product pages.  Just check off the tags about 3/4 of the way down the page.  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> A lot of new people are reading Ariana's Pride. I think part of the reason is the higher my tag count, the more visible my books are.


My guess is that you have more _Ariana's Pride_ readers because they liked _Catherine and the Captain_. Now all you have to do is write another and another and another and...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> My guess is that you have more _Ariana's Pride_ readers because they liked _Catherine and the Captain_. Now all you have to do is write another and another and another and...


Right back atcha, Jeff. No rest for the weary.


----------



## geoffthomas

That is right, Jeff.
She needs to write a lot more.
(Easy for me to say).
And also right, Gertie.
Jeff just need to keep on giving us more great books.

One day I will still be a totally unknown fan of you two well-known authors.
Just the way I like it (and my employer also).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> That is right, Jeff.
> She needs to write a lot more.
> (Easy for me to say).
> And also right, Gertie.
> Jeff just need to keep on giving us more great books.
> 
> One day I will still be a totally unknown fan of you two well-known authors.
> Just the way I like it (and my employer also).
> 
> Just sayin.....


You're well-known and loved by us, Geoff.

And keep prodding me. Sometimes I need it ... okay ... I need to be prodded a lot.


----------



## Jeff

On order:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oooh, looks like fun.  

Okay, okay, back to work.


----------



## MLPMom

I just started reading this (only about 9% in) and am really liking it so far. I even went ahead and purchased Catherine and the Captain, because I can tell already, I am going to like it as well.  

Good thing it is summer though, I have so much to read and a lot of them are from great authors here on Kindle boards.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MLPMom said:


> I just started reading this (only about 9% in) and am really liking it so far. I even went ahead and purchased Catherine and the Captain, because I can tell already, I am going to like it as well.


That's great! I hope you enjoy them both.



> Good thing it is summer though, I have so much to read and a lot of them are from great authors here on Kindle boards.


I know the feeling. Most of my TBR is KB authors. We have a lot of good ones here, just about any genre you like. I've been ripped out of my comfort zone a couple of times and I'm really glad I read things I never would have before.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeez, I better not let Jan see this!! 



Jeff said:


> On order:


----------



## MLPMom

I finished it today and I have to say that I really really enjoyed it.
It kind of reminded me a little of Pride and Prejudice, with the roles somewhat reversed. 

I was a little sad to have it end but am looking forward to reading Catherine and the Captain soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Jeez, I better not let Jan see this!!


Would you prefer this?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MLPMom said:


> I finished it today and I have to say that I really really enjoyed it.
> It kind of reminded me a little of Pride and Prejudice, with the roles somewhat reversed.
> 
> I was a little sad to have it end but am looking forward to reading Catherine and the Captain soon.


Glad you enjoyed it. You'll see Ariana and Jeremy again in C&C.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Oh, yeah! Go ahead and let her know! 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Would you prefer this?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, yeah! Go ahead and let her know!


JAAAANNNNNN. Look what Mike wants.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> JAAAANNNNNN. Look what Mike wants.


Woo-hooo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Woo-hooo!


Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I was looking for that picture of the prod.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## MLPMom

I finally left a review for your book. Sorry it took me so long. I really did enjoy reading it and am glad that I have a second one waiting for me to read by you as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MLPMom said:


> I finally left a review for your book. Sorry it took me so long. I really did enjoy reading it and am glad that I have a second one waiting for me to read by you as well.


That was so nice. Thank you. I love it when someone doesn't really care for the genre but likes my book anyway. It feels like I've done a good job. 

For anyone who's interested, here's the link.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1SXGPFG08XVB0



Edward C. Patterson said:


> I was looking for that picture of the prod.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks for dropping by, Ed. Sorry I wasn't here to offer you a glass of wine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ariana would love for you to accompany her and Jeremy on their dangerous (in more ways than one) journey. Someone has sent a large force to take Ariana captive and it's up to Jeremy to keep her safe.











If you're in the mood for a short story/novelette for the holiday weekend, try my new release, _Of Love and War_.

John Jameson is home from the war and spending a lonely 4th of July on the boardwalk. Along comes Julie who invites him to a backyard picnic at her sister's house. John is in for an afternoon that he'll never forget. A day that forces him to face the pain of his losses and open his heart to what he really wants.

A great beach read for $.99.


----------



## geoffthomas

I would heartily recommend that anyone considering Catherine and the Captain read this book first.
It is not necessary, but it makes the second book more fun.

Romance during the War of the Roses.

What a great combination.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> I would heartily recommend that anyone considering Catherine and the Captain read this book first.
> It is not necessary, but it makes the second book more fun.
> 
> Romance during the War of the Roses.
> 
> What a great combination.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Go, Gertie!


----------



## 1131

geoffthomas said:


> I would heartily recommend that anyone considering Catherine and the Captain read this book first.
> It is not necessary, but it makes the second book more fun.
> 
> Romance during the War of the Roses.
> 
> What a great combination.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I'll third the recommendation. Not necessary but it does improve the reading of Catherine and the Captain. Besides, you get more


Spoiler



Gypsies


 in this book. Did I make you look?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> I'll third the recommendation. Not necessary but it does improve the reading of Catherine and the Captain. Besides, you get more
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsies
> 
> 
> in this book. Did I make you look?


Of course you did. 

The funny thing is, they weren't even in the first draft of AP. They just showed up when I was doing the first rewrite and I'm glad they did. They'll be in book three, but more prominently than C&C.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Of course you did.
> 
> The funny thing is, they weren't even in the first draft of AP. They just showed up when I was doing the first rewrite and I'm glad they did. They'll be in book three, but more prominently than C&C.


That gives you a sale right there. So, when's it gonna be done? 
What do you mean it takes more than 2 days to write a book?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> That gives you a sale right there. So, when's it gonna be done?
> What do you mean it takes more than 2 days to write a book?


Oh, I can write a book in two days. It just won't have a middle or an end. 

Think, cold winter nights, warming up with a good book. Like a sneak peek at my new hero?


----------



## Andra

Is your new hero


Spoiler



a gypsy


?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Is your new hero
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a gypsy
> 
> 
> ?


Uh-huh.


----------



## Andra

Oh goody!  
So when's it going to be ready??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Oh goody!
> So when's it going to be ready??


I'm working on a whole bunch of things at once, so I'm shooting for this one to be a nice Valentine's Day present. Did a lot more research this morning.

I have one novelette out (Of Love and War) and another one waiting in the wings. When I have five of them, I'll do an anthology.

Also planning for a series of novelettes with recurring characters. Doing the planning on that one.

At least you can read the shorties while you wait.  Have you seen the new visual in the Of Love and War thread?


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> At least you can read the shorties while you wait.  Have you seen the new visual in the Of Love and War thread?


I have the short - just haven't gotten to it yet. Yes, I saw the visual(s).


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, I can write a book in two days. It just won't have a middle or an end.
> 
> Think, cold winter nights, warming up with a good book. Like a sneak peek at my new hero?





Spoiler



Gypsies


? Did you say


Spoiler



Gypsies


?

Me like


Spoiler



Gypsies


!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsies
> 
> 
> ? Did you say
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsies
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Me like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsies
> 
> 
> !


Did I actually say the 'g' word?  So, who's your favorite


Spoiler



gypsy


?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got another five star review yesterday.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R26ONQE0ZYXFVQ

The reviewer e-mailed me. Guess which part she liked the best?


Spoiler



Gypsies



She also loved Daniel. She's the first one to ever mention him and I'm really quite fond of Daniel myself.

Maybe if I find a visual ...


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did I actually say the 'g' word?  So, who's your favorite
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> gypsy
> 
> 
> ?


Yes, you promised


Spoiler



gypsies


, I promise you, you promised. I liked Zardo but in Ariana's Pride, (You know I keep thinking of Lions when I see that title, more so since reading Catherine and the Captain) Sandro was my favorite. In C & C I added Davi to the list.

Oh, face it, I liked them all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Yes, you promised
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> gypsies
> 
> 
> , I promise you, you promised. I liked Zardo but in Ariana's Pride, (You know I keep thinking of Lions when I see that title, more so since reading Catherine and the Captain) Sandro was my favorite. In C & C I added Davi to the list.
> 
> Oh, face it, I liked them all.


Yes, pride/lions. Now I see it. Unintentional, I promise you. 

I think I'll throw in a ringer. My favorite is Jeremy as a gypsy. And yes, I also have to add Davi to the list. He's a young Zardo.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, pride/lions. Now I see it. Unintentional, I promise you.
> 
> I think I'll throw in a ringer. My favorite is Jeremy as a gypsy. And yes, I also have to add Davi to the list. He's a young Zardo.


Yeah, Jeremy as a gypsy, was good but I have this picture of Sandro in my head that is soooo good. I haven't seen any pictures (that I remember) that my picture of Sandro reminds me of. It is strictly from your description. And I just like the guy. His is the kind of character that I always want more of.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Yeah, Jeremy as a gypsy, was good but I have this picture of Sandro in my head that is soooo good. I haven't seen any pictures (that I remember) that my picture of Sandro reminds me of. It is strictly from your description. And I just like the guy. His is the kind of character that I always want more of.


I haven't read AP since I published it over a year ago. I think it's time for a reread. I need to get reacquainted with my gypsies since they are definitely a part of the WiP.

Sandro will make an appearance in the new one, but it will probably be brief. Davi has already showed up and Leila and Zardo are about to come on stage. It's fun already, at least for me.


----------



## 1131

I like Zardo.  It will be fun reading about him and Davi again.  And Gertie, if you haven't read Ariana's Pride, I recommend it.  Oh, you said reread, nevermind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> I like Zardo. It will be fun reading about him and Davi again. And Gertie, if you haven't read Ariana's Pride, I recommend it. Oh, you said reread, nevermind.


Slight problem. I haven't gotten my K back from my mother, yet. I tried wrestling it out of her hands, but she's too tough for me. She won.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Help!! Someone has been voting down my tags for _Ariana's Pride_. If you haven't tagged it yet, I would appreciate it if you would.

Go to the product page and about halfway down the page, you'll see the tags, starting with historical romance. Just click the box on the left so a red check appears. Please do that for the first 15 categories. You can only do it once.

I can't believe another author even had her own name voted down.


----------



## 1131

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Help!! Someone has been voting down my tags for _Ariana's Pride_. If you haven't tagged it yet, I would appreciate it if you would.
> 
> Go to the product page and about halfway down the page, you'll see the tags, starting with historical romance. Just click the box on the left so a red check appears. Please do that for the first 15 categories. You can only do it once.
> 
> I can't believe another author even had her own name voted down.


Is this an internet version of vandalism? How do you justify voting down someones name? I already tagged so I can't do it again but I hope you get some more people to click your tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

imallbs said:


> Is this an internet version of vandalism? How do you justify voting down someones name? I already tagged so I can't do it again but I hope you get some more people to click your tags.


I found out it's a vendetta by some people on another forum. They've accused me of orchestrating the voting down of the other author's tags. I did tag her name as soon as I saw it had been voted down, but that's as far as I'll go to repair the damage done by people I don't even know.

Some of the comments have been pretty harsh. One person called my reviews "laughable." It's okay if you don't like my work, but don't slap at my readers.

I'm not even responding to their childish behavior.

I'm still #2 and #4 in that category. That's fine by me.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a shame that the people who post "over there" get in the way of that retail outlet.
Kinda like having a bunch of scum bags hanging out in front of the local book store - you really want to go browse for books but don't want to have to go near the not-nice people.

So keep your head up high and carry on.

(And yeah - nobody keep me out of the bookstore)

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well put, Geoff. 

I never put a toe out of line over there, so I can't understand the animus. It all started over my book cover. AP gained the top spot and the book cover they were used to seeing was relegated to the side. Some people didn't like the cover and started complaining, then other people chimed in and then it got nasty. It's too bad that the mods don't put their foot down over this kind of stupidity.

Thanks for braving the bookstore.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ariana's Pride just got another five star review.

Thank you, Ricky Sides. That was a wonderful review.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

If you liked AP, I know you'll love C&C. Lots more historical fiction or are you the one who bought it today?

Thanks again. I'm so happy you really enjoyed the book.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, I just had to comment. Now with the K3 I have had a better grasp at what samples are were and decided to read my sample of Ariana's Pride. I love historical romances so I figured it will be right up my alley.  

I just have to say that I plowed through the sample and clicked on the buy book now faster than my Kindle could turn on the wifi  . That is one perfect sample, ending just at a moment where you go No  no not now, I have to know what happened  

Rarely do I get sucked into a story and characters that quickly. Can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ariana's Pride just got another five star review.
> 
> Thank you, Ricky Sides. That was a wonderful review.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
> 
> If you liked AP, I know you'll love C&C. Lots more historical fiction or are you the one who bought it today?
> 
> Thanks again. I'm so happy you really enjoyed the book.


Hi Gertie,

You're welcome. I loved the book. Thank you for delivering such a superb reading experience.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Ok, I just had to comment. Now with the K3 I have had a better grasp at what samples are were and decided to read my sample of Ariana's Pride. I love historical romances so I figured it will be right up my alley.
> 
> I just have to say that I plowed through the sample and clicked on the buy book now faster than my Kindle could turn on the wifi . That is one perfect sample, ending just at a moment where you go No no not now, I have to know what happened
> 
> Rarely do I get sucked into a story and characters that quickly. Can't wait to read the rest.


Hi, Atunah. We haven't crossed paths in a while. Good to see you.

I guess I'll have to sample my own book to see where it leaves off. Hope you enjoy the rest.


----------



## CaraMarsi27

I love historical romance. I'm putting this on my list to buy when I get my Kindle. Good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CaraMarsi27 said:


> I love historical romance. I'm putting this on my list to buy when I get my Kindle. Good luck.


I hope you have your kindle on order. I just hate to think of anyone kindleless.

Thanks for thinking of Ariana. She loves to make new friends.


----------



## Braveart

Sounds good to me also. My Kindle comes in on Thursday. Can't wait to get started reading great novels again. 
Shirley b Nichols


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Braveart said:


> Sounds good to me also. My Kindle comes in on Thursday. Can't wait to get started reading great novels again.
> Shirley b Nichols


Fantastic! I know you'll love your kindle. It's so nice to sit comfortably with a book that doesn't dig into you or break your arms. I've had my K1 for over two years and I've found many great novels at bargain prices.

Hope you enjoy Ariana.


----------



## Atunah

Finished it and loved it.  . What a great adventure. Wonderful characters, everyone felt "real" if you know what I mean. It was easy making a connection to them and to care, and yes sometimes I felt like smacking both of the main characters   and other times you just want to give them a hug. 
It really felt like I was there and I just kept on reading through. Nice cast of characters.

And gypsies, always good when there are gypsies.  

I will be working on a review. I am not very good at expressing myself, but I will give it a try anyway. 

I read a lot of romance, especially historical and this ranks right up there with some of the greats I read. 

I am going to get the next one too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thank you so much, Atunah. I'll look forward to your review.

You'll be happy to know that when I finish the next full-length novel, I will be writing a series of novelettes about the gypsies. And the gypsies do make an appearance in Catherine and the Captain.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Finished it and loved it. . What a great adventure. Wonderful characters, everyone felt "real" if you know what I mean.
> 
> I read a lot of romance, especially historical and this ranks right up there with some of the greats I read.
> 
> I am going to get the next one too.


If you loved AP, you will be wild about C&C, it is even better!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> If you loved AP, you will be wild about C&C, it is even better!


I think Atunah needs the C&C visual of the captain, don't you?


----------



## Atunah

Wah, uh, uhm, well...    


Allrighty then  

Got C&C Yesterday, I think it was yesterday, could have been the day before, I am all befuddled now after looking at those abs, uhm I mean face.  

Haven't started it yet, once I finish the current read I will. 

Its hard to post when you keep scrolling down


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well, I just think it helps to picture the hero, don't you?


















You might want to pop over to the C&C thread. Lots more Kyle goodness.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Great new five star review.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Thanks, Atunah. I hope you're enjoying C&C.


----------



## Atunah

I purchased C&C, but haven't started it yet. I am planning to do so this weekend. I can't wait and I guess will be heading over to the other thread then. If it is anything like Ariana's Pride, I know I will love it too. 
Its a jungle out there in the land of historical romance as lovers of the genre will know, so I am very happy to have found another author that can deliver. Very gifted you are.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I purchased C&C, but haven't started it yet. I am planning to do so this weekend. I can't wait and I guess will be heading over to the other thread then. If it is anything like Ariana's Pride, I know I will love it too.
> Its a jungle out there in the land of historical romance as lovers of the genre will know, so I am very happy to have found another author that can deliver. Very gifted you are.


Thank you. I appreciate the compliment.

C&C is about half historical romance and half historical fiction. And then of course, there's Kyle.

I remember that you love the Angelique series, too. I think that's what started me on historical romance. I got the DVD's and definitely enjoyed them. They didn't take a whole lot of liberties. Even though there are only five and they finished with Angelique in Barbary, I thought they they found a good way to end the series.


----------



## Atunah

Oh yes, love love Angelique. I have the 9 books that got translated to english, 3 haven't yet. The poor lady has been fighting for years to get the rights to her books back. It took me a while to find the old used paperbacks here and boy they are in bad shape. They are from 1975 as they didn't print them after that and there are no hardcover to be had. My mom had the nice hardcovers and Angelique was the first books she let me read from her collection when I was around 12  . 

It started a lifelong love with European historical fiction. It doesn't have to be necessarily romance per se for me, I like all the genres within the historical fiction. So it sounds like I will love C&C.

I can't read my Angelique books unfortunately, I just get to look at them in the bookcase.  . Too yellow, and print to small. I would die a happy woman if I could get my hands on them in ebook format. If I had a way to scan them I would, but I don't and my books wouldn't survive that. 

So keep writing, and we'll keep reading Gertie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My goodness, I can't believe it's been so long since I posted in my own thread. 

I was hoping the KB sampler would work, but I checked it this morning and it's still not working for Ariana or Catherine. I'll post it as soon as it does.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My goodness, I can't believe it's been so long since I posted in my own thread.
> 
> I was hoping the KB sampler would work, but I checked it this morning and it's still not working for Ariana or Catherine. I'll post it as soon as it does.


Yeah, I still have to give that sampler thingy a try!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New five star review for _Ariana's Pride_

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Thank you, Ruth McGovern


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> New five star review for _Ariana's Pride_
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
> 
> Thank you, Ruth McGovern


*w00t!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> *w00t!*


Thanks, Mike. 

_Ariana's Pride_ has been doing well on the UK site, too. She was in the top 10 in some strange category that made her sound like a history book, but I'll take whatever ranking I can get.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Mike.
> 
> _Ariana's Pride_ has been doing well on the UK site, too. She was in the top 10 in some strange category that made her sound like a history book, but I'll take whatever ranking I can get.


Cool! _In Her Name_ has made a few sales over there, but it's the same issue - people won't buy what they don't know about! Well, maybe when I get _Harvest_ done...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Cool! _In Her Name_ has made a few sales over there, but it's the same issue - people won't buy what they don't know about! Well, maybe when I get _Harvest_ done...


I've posted IHN a couple of times, but you need to post yourself. It's like starting all over again, but it's worth the work.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've posted IHN a couple of times, but you need to post yourself. It's like starting all over again, but it's worth the work.


Yeah, I will - I got accounts on the UK forums, but need to get Harvest done first. Very close now. Planning to stay up a bit late tonight, and then have a marathon writing session tomorrow to see if I can finish!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yeah, I will - I got accounts on the UK forums, but need to get Harvest done first. Very close now. Planning to stay up a bit late tonight, and then have a marathon writing session tomorrow to see if I can finish!


I'm trying to push on my latest, too. Got a lot done today and really advanced the story. Only about another 10K words to go, I think. You'll finish before I do and at least you've got your cover. I've got the photo I'm going to use, but haven't set up anything yet. You were smart to get your cover done ahead of time.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm trying to push on my latest, too. Got a lot done today and really advanced the story. Only about another 10K words to go, I think. You'll finish before I do and at least you've got your cover. I've got the photo I'm going to use, but haven't set up anything yet. You were smart to get your cover done ahead of time.


10K? That's just a few more paragraphs! Get crackin'!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> 10K? That's just a few more paragraphs! Get crackin'!


Yessir!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just got a wonderful review from a review site in the UK. It's my first "professional" review.

http://www.all-review.co.uk/book-reviews


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just got a wonderful review from a review site in the UK. It's my first "professional" review.
> 
> http://www.all-review.co.uk/book-reviews


SWEET! Now where are those cookies?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> SWEET! Now where are those cookies?


Go for it!










You got the cookies, but I'm getting the book. I win!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ariana's Pride continues to be a best seller. It's usually in the top 10% and better in sales ranking of all kindle books.

Watch the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA_rpNyKYv0

Then read the book


----------



## geoffthomas

If you have not read this book, do so.


Just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> If you have not read this book, do so.
> 
> Just sayin.......


Thanks, Geoff.

AP competes for my most popular book with _Only In My Dreams_. In the UK, it's _Catherine and the Captain_ and _Only In My Dreams_ competing for the #1 slot.

I'm sponsoring the Kindle Nation Daily Free Book Alert today. I may pop over there and pick up a few freebies myself.

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-nation-daily-free-book-alert_09.html


----------



## Susan in VA

My mother reported today that she'd finished _Ariana_ and _Catherine_ (which I had given her for Christmas) and that they reminded her very much of Georgette Heyer's books in the amount of well-researched detail.

And she owns about two dozen of those. So you need to write more to keep up....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> My mother reported today that she'd finished _Ariana_ and _Catherine_ (which I had given her for Christmas) and that they reminded her very much of Georgette Heyer's books in the amount of well-researched detail.
> 
> And she owns about two dozen of those. So you need to write more to keep up....


That is some compliment. Thank your mother for me and thanks to you for gifting her with my books.

It's going to be a while before the next one in the trilogy comes out. I kind of got sidetracked with the novelettes.

I have set myself a goal to put out an anthology by April 15 and then to get back to the medieval. I'm getting kind of anxious to head back to the 15th century!


----------



## Debra Burroughs

Sounds like a wonderful book series.  I'll have to pick up my own copy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Burroughs said:


> Sounds like a wonderful book series. I'll have to pick up my own copy.


Thanks, Debra. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm pleased to welcome Ariana's Pride as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Harvey. I put it on my calendar but I nearly forgot!


----------



## geoffthomas

This is one of the truly enjoyable books available.
If you have not read this historical romance, read it now.


----------



## mamiller

Congratulations on your day in the sun, Margaret!  It is truly deserved.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for your support, guys. 

I'm hard at work on the last entry for my anthology and I haven't been here all day so thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Jeff

Hope you had a huge response, Margaret. Everyone who likes to read should read _Ariana's Pride_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Hope you had a huge response, Margaret. Everyone who likes to read should read _Ariana's Pride_.


Thank, Jeff. It wasn't huge but carried over into _Catherine and the Captain_, so I'm pleased with that. It looks like more and more people are buying both together.

I'll never understand Amazon's rankings. I have sales, the rankings plummet so I'll just count the sales and be very happy with that.


----------



## koland

Hi Margaret! 

Congrats on making the spotlight.

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

koland said:


> Hi Margaret!
> 
> Congrats on making the spotlight.
> 
> Karen


Thanks, Karen. Nice of you to stop by.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just to let you know that I've reduced the price of Ariana's Pride from $2.99 to $0.99. I've had a good response so far, and as long as this pace keeps up, I'll keep the price at $0.99.

Go here for a sample.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0028K3CAA

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey there Historical Romance fans.
This is a great deal.
Ariana's Pride is a terrific read - and a bargain at this price.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Read Ariana's Pride at half price from Smashwords on your Nook, Sony, Kobo, Ipad or, of course, Kindle.










Here's what some readers had to say.

_Loved it, from beginning to end_

_I Will Read This One Again!_

_Love this story_

Here's the Smashwords link.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63193

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ariana's Pride - A dark & dangerous journey to love

You can borrow this title for free as a Kindle owner and Amazon Prime member.



Ariana's Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy.

Ariana Devoe is the willful and arrogant daughter of Earl William. What happens when she finds that she has lost her home and family? Will she lose her heart, too, as she struggles to reach the elderly Baron to whom her father has promised her? Or will she throw away her chance to avenge her father's death and regain her titles and estates to be with the dashing Jeremy?

Jeremy Gowen has lived most of his life in the Earl's stables, but does not intend to end his days there. Aided by the stablemaster, once a soldier in the King's service, Jeremy secretly learns horsemanship and sword fighting.

After the attack on her father's castle, Jeremy finds Lady Ariana, lost and alone. He promises to take her to the Baron, but as their journey progresses, he is no longer willing to turn the woman he loves over to another man. Jeremy holds the secret which could make Ariana his, but he wants her to love him for his own sake.

Read the sample here.

http://bit.ly/ari-kb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free on the 27th and 28th, _Ariana's Pride_.



" It is well researched and written. " Ruth S. Mcgovern | 9 reviewers made a similar statement
" I would definitely recommend this book to lovers of historical fiction and lovers of light romance novels in general. " kindlemom1 | 6 reviewers made a similar statement
" The book had wonderful twists and turns that kept me reading to see what would happen next. " tlshaw | 3 reviewers made a similar statement

Ariana's Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy.

Ariana Devoe is the willful and arrogant daughter of Earl William. What happens when she finds that she has lost her home and family? Will she lose her heart, too, as she struggles to reach the elderly Baron to whom her father has promised her? Or will she throw away her chance to avenge her father's death and regain her titles and estates to be with the dashing Jeremy?

Jeremy Gowen has lived most of his life in the Earl's stables, but does not intend to end his days there. Aided by the stablemaster, once a soldier in the King's service, Jeremy secretly learns horsemanship and sword fighting.

After the attack on her father's castle, Jeremy finds Lady Ariana, lost and alone. He promises to take her to the Baron, but as their journey progresses, he is no longer willing to turn the woman he loves over to another man. Jeremy holds the secret which could make Ariana his, but he wants her to love him for his own sake.
*****
If you enjoy Ariana, check out her cousin, Catherine.


----------



## mamiller

Yeay!!! What an excellent deal.  Too good to give away for free though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Yeay!!! What an excellent deal. Too good to give away for free though.


Thanks, Maureen. I wasn't going to ever put Ariana up for free, but then I decided if more people met her, they'd want to meet _Catherine and the Captain_, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Ariana's Pride_ was my first novel and is still close to my heart. For those of you who don't know the story of how I wrote it, I woke up at 3am with the title, the setting and Ariana's character fully alive in my mind. I fired up the computer immediately and spent the rest of the night writing.

Here's the result of my waking dream.



Ariana's Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy.

Ariana Devoe is the willful and arrogant daughter of Earl William. What happens when she finds that she has lost her home and family? Will she lose her heart, too, as she struggles to reach the elderly Baron to whom her father has promised her? Or will she throw away her chance to avenge her father's death and regain her titles and estates to be with the dashing Jeremy?

Jeremy Gowen has lived most of his life in the Earl's stables, but does not intend to end his days there. Aided by the stablemaster, once a soldier in the King's service, Jeremy secretly learns horsemanship and sword fighting.

After the attack on her father's castle, Jeremy finds Lady Ariana, lost and alone. He promises to take her to the Baron, but as their journey progresses, he is no longer willing to turn the woman he loves over to another man. Jeremy holds the secret which could make Ariana his, but he wants her to love him for his own sake.

Print length: 259 pages

Thanks for taking a peek, Gertie/Margaret Lake


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Is there anything new I can say about _Ariana's Pride_? I think the title says it all.

She's proud and arrogant and you might not even like her at first. Jeremy's pretty full of himself, too. Together they set out on a dangerous journey that will change them both forever.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well, I can say (again) that I enjoyed this book quite a bit.
And would recommend it to anyone (actually I do that).
When they are done, they can do themselves a favor and look for your other books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Well, I can say (again) that I enjoyed this book quite a bit.
> And would recommend it to anyone (actually I do that).
> When they are done, they can do themselves a favor and look for your other books.


Thanks, Geoff. I appreciate the boost very much.

And keep nagging me about the gypsies. I really want to write that one.


----------

